#ubuntu-il 2011-06-13
<PaC-mEn> אישיעםאוטוב
<PaC-mEn> נגאסקי
<lightpriest> כוסעמאק
<lightpriest> יש פה מישהו שמבין בX?
<lightpriest> או שסתם בא לו לעזור לי אולי אני מפספס משהו?
<PaC-mEn> במה אתה צריך
<PaC-mEn> אולי אני אוכל לנסות אבל זה די קלוש
<moo3> מת פה!!!!!!
<PaC-mEn> אני קורא
<PaC-mEn> קורה
<PaC-mEn> למדא
<moo3> כולם מסתדרים עם הפינגווין שלהם?
<trew100> tbh fi
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחח
<trew100> אני כן
<PaC-mEn> אני לא יודע מה איתך הפינגווין שלי מת
<PaC-mEn> תיראה איזה חום אלוהים שפירה
<trew100> הדבר היחידי שאני לא מסתדר זה למצוא PPA ל-KDE 4.7
<moo3> היה לו חם בישראל?
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> כןןן
<moo3> (=
<PaC-mEn> trew100
<PaC-mEn> בקובץ יש מדריך
<PaC-mEn> אני חשוב
<moo3> אני אומר ברצינות עכשיו, לפטופים בונים לאקלים של אירופה וארה"ב, הם נשרפים בארץ
<trew100> אצלי זה ברשת אז הוא חיי בצפון הכדור
<PaC-mEn> http://kovetz.co.il
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> תספר לי על זה
<PaC-mEn> אני משתמש בנייד שלי לאובונטו
<PaC-mEn> אלוהיים
<moo3> עדיף אובונטו תנסה להריץ משחק על ווינדוז
<PaC-mEn> אני יכול לעשות חביתת עין בחור שם
<PaC-mEn> :P
<PaC-mEn> זהו ששששש
<moo3> המחשב נכבה לי כי הוא הגיע ל90 מעלות
<moo3> חח לגמרי
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח אתה עוד במקום וב
<PaC-mEn> טוב
<PaC-mEn> שיחקתי CSs
<PaC-mEn> קונטר סטרייק סורס
<PaC-mEn> בויילר
<moo3> wine CDs?
<PaC-mEn> לא
<moo3> cs
<PaC-mEn> על ווינודס
<PaC-mEn> דוס
<moo3> dosbox?
<PaC-mEn> לא לא
<moo3> או אמולטור אחר
<PaC-mEn> יש לי ווינדוס במקביל בגלל הלימודים
<PaC-mEn> והאיפון
<moo3> אה.. הבנתי
<moo3> כן אני שם את שלי על קרטון שיהיה לו איוורור ויש לו מאוורר משלו אם אני רוצה לשחק
<PaC-mEn> אומנם אני מנסה לעבור לגמרי, אבל ניראה לי שהלימודים שאני הולך עכשיו
<PaC-mEn> לי יש פלטת שבת
<PaC-mEn> קירור*
<PaC-mEn> מתחת למחשב שלי
<PaC-mEn> אומנם ב60 שקל
<PaC-mEn> אבללל
<PaC-mEn> היא עושה פווווווווו
<moo3> מגניב..
<PaC-mEn> אבל מה שמתחמם בעיקר זה הכרטיס מסך
<PaC-mEn> יש מאוורירים מיוחדים שלם
<PaC-mEn> לשם
<PaC-mEn> כדי לך לנסות
<moo3> כן יש לי אחד חיצוני באמת
<moo3> trew199, מצאת את מה שחיפשת?
<moo3> trew100, ^^
<PaC-mEn> מוו את משתמש ביונטי?
<moo3> מה זה יונטי?
<moo3> אה אני לא מתכנת
<PaC-mEn> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=1252
<PaC-mEn> אני גם לא, יונטי זה ממשק החדש של אובונטו
<moo3> אני רואה שזה מבוסס KDE
<PaC-mEn> חחח יצא לי
<moo3> נקווה שהם לא יחליפו אותו לדיפולט למרות שגם ככה בהפצות הגדולות המון תוכנות תומכות בשני הממשקים
<moo3> ב default
<PaC-mEn> אויי זה פשוט רעעע
<PaC-mEn> ומה הכל כפול אצלי
<moo3> מה זאת אומרת כפול?
<PaC-mEn> אני רואה כול הודעה כפול
<PaC-mEn> בצאט
<PaC-mEn> לא נוראה
<moo3> מאיזו תוכנה אתה נכנס לאייארסי?
<moo3> IRC
<PaC-mEn> אימפטי
<moo3> הבנתי.. תנסה את xchat
<moo3> אימפטי היא תוכנה כללית שנועדה לדבר עם כל הפרוטוקלים,
<moo3> xchat פשוט ל IRC
<PaC-mEn> כן אני ידוע בכלל זה היא נוחה לי
<moo3> (=
<PaC-mEn> יש לי דפקה בראש אני אוהב פקודות
<PaC-mEn> בגלל זה אני רוצה ללמוד שוב את אובונטו שחכתי מלא דברים :O
<moo3> אובונטו זה לא פקודות..
<moo3> תנסה את דביאן
<moo3> הפצה כל כך יציבה וחזקה
<PaC-mEn> דביאן?.
<PaC-mEn> כאילו
<PaC-mEn> אני יודע מה זה
<moo3> Debian
<moo3> אובונטו נבנתה על דביאן
<moo3> אובונטו נועדה להיות אוטומטית
<PaC-mEn> נכון
<moo3> דביאן נועדה להיות יציבה, וחזקה
<PaC-mEn> וואלהה??.
<PaC-mEn> והיא יותר קלה מאובונטו?
<asw3> תתקין יוניקס בשביל פקודות
<PaC-mEn> רררררר
<moo3> אין יותר קלה מאובונטו, היא הכי פשוטה
<PaC-mEn> יונקס בכלל חלום שאני רוצה ללמוד אבל בהדרגתיות
<PaC-mEn> אבל יונקס עולה כסף לא
<moo3> יוניקס תחת רשיון זכויות של מישהו, כן
<moo3> GNU
<moo3> GNU - Gnu Not Unix
<moo3> זו המערכת הפעלה ש'אנחנו' אוהבים
<PaC-mEn> למה "אנחנו:
<PaC-mEn> "
<moo3> תומכי קהילת הקוד החופשי
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<moo3> יש לי קליפר של פינגווין
<PaC-mEn> על מה אתה מוו?
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<moo3> רוצה גם את האייפי?
<PaC-mEn> איזה מערכת יש לך מו
<asw3> אני מעדיף בשר בקר ולא עוף פינגווין
<PaC-mEn> אייפי של מה
<moo3> ;)
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> מוו?
<moo3> יש לי תחביב למערכות הפעלה אני מתנסה בהרבה תחת מכונה וירטואלית כרגע
<PaC-mEn> אההה
<moo3> הבחירה שלי היא אובונטו וזה בשביל שהיא תבוא בתור מחליף חינמי לווינדוס שיהיה הכי קל ופשוט למשתמש
<moo3> דרך אגב בברזיל מערכות לינוקס מתפתחות בטירוף בקרב התושבים כי פשוט אין להם כסף לרכוש את הרשיונות
<moo3> יש להם הפצות משלהם
<moo3> מעניין
<PaC-mEn> כן בגלל זה בסטטיסטיקה של דביאן
<PaC-mEn> יש שם הרבה מפתחים
<PaC-mEn> :P
<PaC-mEn> בדיוק אתמול הם פרסמו הודעה פייסבוק
<PaC-mEn> טוב יאלהל אני חייב לעוף ללמוד יש לי מתכונת מחרתיים
<PaC-mEn> :P
<moo3> (=
<PaC-mEn> בן כמה אתה מוו?
<moo3> Old
<moo3> Have a nice day PaC-mEn
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> fdmsf
<PaC-mEn> סבבה התסדר הכפילויות
<moo3> חח
<PaC-mEn> תודה על ההמלצה
<PaC-mEn> אגב
<moo3> Duke Nukem Forever
<moo3> (=
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> חחח נווידה שלחו לי המלצה באימל :P
<PaC-mEn> דור??
<trew100> דור?
<trew100> יש פה מישהו שכותב לקובץ?
<PaC-mEn> jjj bh
<PaC-mEn> חחח אני
<PaC-mEn> מדוע ולמה?
<trew100> איך אני נכנס לניהול?
<trew100> admin?
<PaC-mEn> ואת זה למה אתה שואל אתה מנהל שם ואני לא יודע
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> או כותב גם?
<trew100> tbh kt nbvk tbh f,c
<trew100> אני לא מנהל אני כתב
<trew100> ואין לי איך להכנס
<trew100> אז אני מנסה דרך שורת הכתובת אבל אני לא זוכר אדמין מה זה היה
<PaC-mEn> תרשום אחרי ה q
<trew100> מה לרשום?
<trew100> זה לא אדמין
<trew100> יש שם עוד מילה עם מקף
<PaC-mEn> שניה
<trew100> אם אני זוכר נכון
<PaC-mEn> אחרי הסלש
<PaC-mEn> wp-admin
<trew100> מעולה תודה
<trew100> Ddorda: היי
<PaC-mEn> דורי לה רציתי להגידלך
<PaC-mEn> אבל שחכתי מה
<Ddorda> trew100: היי :)
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: חבל מאוד, תיזכר ותחזור אלי
<trew100> אני בדיוק על הכתבה
<trew100> אם בא לך תעבור עליה אחר כך
<PaC-mEn> איזה ברור הספר של אובונטו!!!
<PaC-mEn> של אובונטו סרבר
<PaC-mEn> החדש*
<PaC-mEn> אני חייב להפסיק לרשום בשורות זה מחרפן אותי
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: אם הוא ברור תכתוב עליו באתר
<PaC-mEn> בכיף אבל ממש אין לי זמן עכשיו הפילו עלי עוד מתכונת עוד יומים
<PaC-mEn> ואין לי ממש זמן לינשופ אני לא יודע למה פתחתי אותו בכלל
<PaC-mEn> אגב קנית כבר אנדרואיד??
<PaC-mEn> גלאקסי עולה עכשיו 1800
<trew100> Ddorda: יש כמה שניות?
<Ddorda> כן
<alon_> Hi Everybody
<moshe> hey
<alon_> I have a question, may i?
<Ddorda> alon_: hey there
<Ddorda> .ask
<moshe> don't ask to ask, just ask:)
<Ddorda> oops, no bot around
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> moshe: thanks
<alon_> I have ubuntu 10.4 on my machine, and some multimedia codecs are missing
<alon_> is there any codec pack I can install?
<alon_> thanks guys, it is my first time here
<Ddorda> alon_: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alon_> well, I have added this PPA already
<alon_> I can play everything with vlc though
<moshe> i used this one and works like charm every time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=dvd+playback
<alon_> great
<moshe> this is a tutorial to install all that you need
<alon_> one more - to make an image of your hard drive (or a partition) - what do you use?
<alon_> a simple tar cfj will do?
<moshe> in english (i guess thats the language you need)
<alon_> or shall I use the dd command?
<alon_> my native lang. is Hebrew of course
<moshe> why to you need the image?
<alon_> a full backup of my installation - I messed it up a few times - and I am tired of  going through the installation process all over again time after time
<moshe> thats the former link but in hebrew that i translated (so any suggestions are welcome)
<moshe> the installation as in what you installed or also other things? (not including configuration files)
<alon_> I would like to backup everything - the utils I installed + my personal .profile and other config files
<moshe> you don't have to backup your config files, they are stored on your home folder
<Ddorda> alon_: ppa?
<Ddorda> it's not a ppa
<Ddorda> just a package
<Ddorda> you can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ddorda> and that's it
<Ddorda> :)
<moshe> thus what you really need is to have the home folder on another partition
<alon_> well, I think I installed it via ubuntu-tweak
<Ddorda> might be
<alon_> moshe - what about the software I installed? it is not in my home directory
<moshe> to have all the installation again you can do it from the synaptic package manager
<alon_> yep, still totem cannot play a few formats
<alon_> btw - I installed the 11.4 (with unity) but I hated it, so I moved back to 10.4
<Ddorda> alon_: you can use "old gnome" with Ubuntu 11.04 too
<alon_> how can I do it from synaptic?
<alon_> dror: I know - I did it, but still it was not working so well - compiz was not working out right
<Ddorda> but anyway sooner or later you'll have to move to Unity or Gnome3
<Ddorda> or just change to a completely different environment
<alon_> well, let's see, I know many people does not really like unity
<alon_> and - maybe I'll work with it when it becomes more stable
<moshe> alon_, you go to file>save markings as... and there you can save all the markings of the installed packages, so you read it on the newly installed machine and it installs all
<alon_> if you turn on the cube effects - the system goes crazy (I lose the windows buttons for instance)
<Ddorda> alon_: Many people don't like Unity because it's a change from what they are used too
<Ddorda> Unity is very comfortable
<Ddorda> IMHO anyway
<alon_> moshe - thanks, good to know that
<moshe> for nothing:)
<Ddorda> alon_: you may want to stay here, if you'll need more helpo
<Ddorda> or just to chat w/ us
<Ddorda> btw, Hebrew is allowed here
<Ddorda> just for your information :P
<alon_> ah okay
<alon_> so why everybody use english?
<moshe> since you started and i can use the practice:)
<alon_> אז למה אני שובר שיניים? :)
<alon_> מה רע בלהשתמש בפקודת DD?
<moshe> דווקא כתבת טוב בסה"כ
<alon_> לצורך גיבוי כללי
<alon_> לדעתי זה יעשה את העבודה
<moshe> זה לא רע, אני פשוט לא מכיר את זה מספיר כדי שאוכל להגיד אם זה טוב ולמה זה טוב
<moshe> אתה יכול להשתמש בפקודה man כדי לדעת את הפרטים
<alon_> יצא לי לעבוד עם זה - אבל רק במערכות עסקיות
<alon_> וגדולות כמובן
<alon_> למרות שלהשתמש ב tar יכול לדעתי גם לעשות את העבודה
<alon_> אתם לא מגבים?
<moshe> אתה יכול לנסות על מכונה וירטואלית במקרה הגרוע, מקסימום זה לא יעבוד
<alon_> לא קורה לכם שצריך להתקין מחדש?
<PaC-mEn> אופ ניראה לי שהפסדתי משהו טוב :(
<moshe> זה נדיר ולרוב אפשר לעשות גיבוי בצורת רשימה של חבילות שמותקנות ואז להריץ את ההתקנה לאחר ההתקנה הרגילה וזהו
<alon_> מצאתי את זה:
<alon_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<alon_> "כספת הזמן"
<alon_> נראית נחמד - זה העתק של מכונת הזמן של המק לדעתי
<alon_> וזה נראה לי כמו מדריך לא רע לגיבוי בלי שום תוכנת צד שלישי
<alon_> http://softsolder.com/2010/02/02/ubuntu-9-10-partition-backup-ext4-vs-partimage-vs-dd/
<moshe> למה שלא תשתמש במדריך שהבאת הראשון?
<moshe> זה ישירות מהמערכת כך שזה בטוח עובד כמו שצריך ואם יש בעיות תוכל לפתור בקלות יחסית
<alon_> גם זה - שים לב, הוא נותן כמה אופציות והכל משורת הפקודה
<Ddorda> DD כלי מטורף
<moshe> שים לב שהגיבויים הנ"ל מדברים על מידע, לא על תוכנות שהתקנת
<alon_> יש לי עוד שאלה: האם יש תוכנה שמאפשרת לשנות את התפריט של ה GRUB?
<alon_> DD זה מגיע מעולם מחשבי המיינפרם
<moshe> אתה מחפש משהו גראפי?
<alon_> שם כשאתה מגדיר קובץ אץה גם נותן לו BLOCKSIZE
<alon_> כתבתי תוכני פרל קטנה שמשנה את התפריט כל פעם כשהוא מתעדכן
<alon_> אם יש כלי גרפי נו אז עדיף
<alon_> דרור - עבדת עם DD?
<alon_> לדעתי לפני הגיבוי צריך לכתוב אפסים בינאריים על כל המקום הפנוי בדיסק
<alon_> כדי לחסוך בנפח הקובץ הדחוס
<alon_> משה - הגבויים הם לכל מה שנמצא על המחיצה
<alon_> יעאנו PARTITION
<moshe> ואתה מתכוון לגבות את מחיצת השורש?
<alon_> אכן
<alon_> למה לא?
<alon_> בחלונות יש GHOST
<alon_> אני רוצה משהו דומה
<moshe> אוקי, אבל לדעתי אתה סתם עובד קשה, מצד שני זו זכותך:)
<alon_> אם משהו משתבש אני חוזר לתצורה הישנה בדקות
<alon_> למה קשה?
<alon_> אשמח אם תראה לי דרך קלה
<moshe> אם זה דקות אז אולי זה שווה, אני לא גיביתי עד היום כך שאני לא ממש יודע
<alon_> יש לך את rsync
<alon_> זה בינתיים לקח לי שש דקות
<alon_> אלה פקודות שעובדות ב LOW LEVEL
<alon_> rsync מאפשר לעשות גיבוי אינקרמנטלי
<alon_> אני קורא עליו במקביל
<alon_> פקודה אחת והוא מגבה את כל המחיצה
<alon_> ואחת לכמה זמן הוא מאפשר לך לסנכרן את הקובץ שגיבית עם מה שננמצא פיזית על המחשב
<alon_> אוקיי, מצאתי איך לעבוד עם DD
<alon_> זה עובד יפה
<alon_> dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/custom/zero.bin sync rm /mnt/custom/zero.bin
<alon_> צריך קודם למחוק את המקום הפנוי בדיסק:
<alon_> ואח"כ פשוט לגבות את הכל מהשורש לתוך קובץ אחד בעזרת הפקודה הבאה:
<alon_> dd bs=1M if=/dev/sda1 | gzip -c -3 > /mnt/backup/boxname-sda8-ext4-32GB.bin.gz dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/backup/boxname-mbr.bin
<alon_> if is the input file
<alon_> the drive's partition I mean
<alon_> and of is the output file
<alon_> means the image file
<alon_> זה עבד אצלי
<alon_> יש פה עדיין מישהו בכלל?
<moshe> כן, אבל אני זז להתקלח עוד כמה דקות
<alon_> אוקיי
<alon_> תודה על העזרה
<Ddorda> alon_: שים לב שאם הכונן מכיל מערכת קבצים ווינדוזאית זה לא יעבוד לך
<moshe> בכיף
<Ddorda> נניח FAT32 או NTFS
<alon_> לא, אנ מגבה רק את הלינוקס כמובן
<alon_> אבל למה שזה לא יעבוד גם על NTFS?
<Ddorda> alon_: כן, אני מתכוון שאם על המקום שאליו אתה מגבה
<alon_> DD יאכל הכל לדעתי
<Ddorda> DD כן, אתו אין בעיה
<Ddorda> DD עושה העתקה ביט לביט
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא המערכת קבצים של ווינדוז
<Ddorda> שמגיעה על כל DOK או כונן חיצוני
<alon_> אוקיי
<Ddorda> NTFS מסוגל לטפל בקבצים עד 2 ג'יגה
<alon_> נכון
<Ddorda> אז אם אתה תנסה להעביר את הגיבוי לכונן חיצוני, זה לא יעבוד
<alon_> גיביתי על כונן חיצוני
<Ddorda> ועבד?
<alon_> אפשר לעשות SPLIT
<alon_> אתה יודע מה? המבחן יהיה לנסות להעלות את המערכת מהגיבוי
<alon_> את זה עדיין לא ניסיתי
<moshe> למה הכוונה ש-NTFS יודע לטפל רק בקבצים עד 2 גיגה?
<Ddorda> moshe: זאת אומרת שאם קובץ שוקל יותר מזה, NTFS יעלה שגיאה
<moshe> בגיבויים או בכלל? הרי סרטים למשל אין בעיה לשים על NTFS, לא?
<alon_> מישהו עובד פה מחר?
<alon_> כי אני כן :)
<moshe> למה ה כוונה עובד? אני אהיה בלימודים ובעבודה:(
<alon_> למזלי, לינוקס זה גם בעבודה
<moshe> מה אתה עובד?
<alon_> מבפיתוח והטמעת תוכנה בעיקר בלינוקס
<alon_> ואתה?
<alon_> אבל לא בהפצות כאלה
<alon_> בעיקר כובע אדום ועם שורת פקודה
<moshe> אני עובד כרגע בתן ביס אבל עובר חזרה לביפר בימים הקרובים
<moshe> כובע אדום, מוזר לקרוא לזה כך...
<alon_> גם בתחום התוכנה?
<moshe> זה לא שונה מהפצות אחרות, זה פשוט עובד קצת אחרת
<alon_> כן, אין לי כח לעבור לאנגלית
<alon_> כן, ברור
<moshe> לא ממש, למרות שאני מקווה שאוכל למצוע בתחום התוכנה בעתיד אם לא ילך בביולוגיה או במקביל
<moshe> אפשר להגיד פשוט רדהאט:)
<alon_> אבל אני פחות מכיר את הממשק הגרפי, במערכות עסקיות אתה עובד מול שורת פקודה בלבד
<moshe> אני דווקא אשמח ללמוד את השורת פקודה כמו שצריך, זה משהו שטוב לדעת
<alon_> נכון, אבל להגיד כובע אדום זה יותר מצחיק
<Ddorda> "פשוט רדהאט"?
<alon_> אתה סטודנט?
<moshe> נכון
<moshe> אני כן
<alon_> אני מנחש שלביולוגיה
<moshe> כן
<alon_> למה לא למדעי הלינוקס?
<Ddorda> alon_: כי אין דבר כזה
<alon_> כי אין שם וירוסים?
<moshe> לינוקס זה תחביב, לא עבודה (לפחות בינתיים)
<alon_> ואתה דרור?
<Ddorda> אני עובד בזה
<alon_> בלינוקס?
<alon_> בצד הפיתוח או ה IT?
<Ddorda> אני מנהל מערכות ומפתח ווב כמקצוע
<Ddorda> לינוקס כמובן
<alon_> אחלה!
<Ddorda> ויש לי גם שרת משלי שאני עושה עליו שטויות
<alon_> שרת פתוח לציבור הרחב?
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> שרת ברשת, כן
<Ddorda> לא סגור תחת LAN או משהו
<alon_> שרת שאפשר לגשת אליו מהאינטרנט?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אבל ממוגן היטב ;)
<alon_> תן כתובת, נבקר
<alon_> אז אתה כותב בפרל?
<Ddorda> אין לי שום אתר ממשי
<Ddorda> לא
<alon_> אה אוקיי
<Ddorda> php, python
<Ddorda> bash
<Ddorda> כמובן
<Ddorda> חשבתי ללמוד קצת פרל
<Ddorda> זה שווה את זה?
<Ddorda> אני מחזיק את הלוגים של ##linux-il ושל #blender-il על השרת שלי
<moshe> אני יודע פרל, שמעתי שזה טוב לביולוגים וזה בסה"כ די פשוט:)
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לראות את הלוגים של ##linux-il בכתובת:
<alon_> אם אתה יודע את הנחש - אז כנראה שאין לך ממש סיבה טובה
<Ddorda> http://logs.linuxil.co.cc
<Ddorda> prk zv yuc kyexy
<Ddorda> פרל זה טוב לטקסטים
<Ddorda> סתם מסקרן אותי ללמוד את הסינטקס שלו
<alon_> פרל זו השפה הכי טובה לעיבוד טקסטים
<alon_> גם אני רוצה ללמוד קצת את הנחש
<Ddorda> כך אומרים
<alon_> אני יכול להשוות ל C++
<alon_> C
<Ddorda> alon_: אם אתה כבר לומד, תלמד גרסה 3
<alon_> ו VB
<alon_> והיא ממש הרבה יותר חזקה
<Ddorda> אני התחלתי עם 2 ואז יצא 3, היום קשה לי להתרגל לסינטקס החדש
<Ddorda> VB?
<alon_> מה אתה כותב בפרל משה?
<Ddorda> Visual Basic?
<Ddorda> alon_: אני מדבר על פייתון
<alon_> אכן כך - יצא לי לכתוב שם הלא מעט, זאני יודע שזה לא לינוקס
<Ddorda> שם?
<alon_> ברור לי שאתה מדבר על הנחש
<alon_> יש גם את רובי - שממליצים ללמוד היום
<Ddorda> וב־VB אתה מתכוון ל־VisualBasic?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> רובי און ריילס
<alon_> אכן
<Ddorda> תמדי אמרו לי שהיא שפה מתה, אבל נראה כאילו היא מתחילה לקבל תנופה שוב עכשיו
<alon_> וכן, בשפה של מיקרוסופט כתבתי כמה שנים
<Ddorda> alon_: VB זאת לא שפה
<Ddorda> :P
<moshe> כרגע אני לא כותב הרבה, אני עובד (לאט כי אין הרבה זמן) תוכנה להתראה על כניסת שבת וחושב מה עוד כדאי לעשות
<Ddorda> את התכנות הראשונות שלי עשיתי ב־VB ואני מצטער על זה עד היום
<Ddorda> היא עזרה לי לפתח את הרגלי התכנות הכי גרועים שאפשר ליצור
<alon_> עד כדי כך דרור?
<Ddorda> ממש ככה
<alon_> חחח
<alon_> למה?
<alon_> זה דווקא לא רע להתחלה
<Ddorda> כי זה מרגיל אותך שגרפיקה מופרדת מהקוד
<Ddorda> וזה לא ככה, בתכל'ס אמורים לכתוב גם את הסביבה הגרפית בקוד
<Ddorda> היום מאוד קשה לי להיכנס לתחום התכנות הגרפיות
<alon_> לא יודע - אם חייבים
<Ddorda> GTK, QT וכל אלה
<Ddorda> ממש קשה לי, כי אני רגיל לעבוד עם צייר במקביל לכתיבה של הקוד
<alon_> אני היום בכלל לא עובד עם ממשק גרפי
<alon_> הבנתי
<Ddorda> גם אני לא, על השרתים
<Ddorda> אבל לכתוב קוד עם מנשק גרפי זה חשוב
<Ddorda> חשוב לדעת בכל אופן
<alon_> נמסכים
<alon_> יש הרבה עבודה למי שיודע פייתון?
<Ddorda> ו־VB פוגעת ביכולות התיכנות
<Ddorda> alon_: אני מניח
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> פייתון תופסת הרבה תאוצה לאחרונה
<Ddorda> ממש שנה אחרונה
<alon_> השאלה האם יש בדרישה בשוק
<trew100> Ddorda: יש לך טעות זה הרה יותר מהשנה האחרונה
<trew100> הרבה*
<Ddorda> בישראל אנ ימתכוון
<trew100> אתה נכנסת אליה בשנה האחרונה
<trew100> יכול להיות
<alon_> ואיך זה לעומת פרל?
<Ddorda> דווקא לא, אני כותב בפייתון כבר מ־2007
<Ddorda> לא יודע, לא יצא לי לעבוד עם פרל
<trew100> באמת באחד המקומות עבודה שאלו אותי למה אני מעדיף פייתון מאשר פרל
<alon_> ואתה באמת מעדיף?
<trew100> ברור
<alon_> למה?
<trew100> לא שאני מתכנת במקצועי אבל השפה הרבה הרבה יותר ברורה
<trew100> וממש כיף לעבוד איתה
<alon_> אז מה אתה במקצועך ?
<trew100> כמובן אם אתה עובד עם טאבים ולא רווחים
<alon_> בהנחה ששאלו אותך מה ששאלו בראיון עבודה
<trew100> תלתיסט
<alon_> מה זה אומר?
<trew100> תלת ממד
<alon_> אוקיי
<alon_> נשמע מרשים
<alon_> אבל מה זה בדיוק?
<trew100> וגם גרפיקה אבל אני יותר אוהב תלת
<alon_> אתה לא כותב קוד אני מבין
<trew100> נכון
<alon_> אתה עובד עם תוכנות שיוצרות אנימצית תלת מימד?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> בלנדר
<trew100> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=1556&preview=true
<alon_> הבנתי
<alon_> אוקיי
<alon_> מעניין
<Ddorda> trew100: הוא לא יכול לראות את זה
<trew100> אופסס
<Ddorda> אלא אם כן פרסמת
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> :)
<trew100> לא פרסמתי אני מחכה לאישור
<alon_> נכון
<trew100> יודע מה אני יוסיף את התמונה אחר כך
<trew100> אוקי אני מפרסם
<Ddorda> לך על זה
<alon_> :(
<Ddorda> כל הכבוד :)
<alon_> :)
<alon_> לי פרל דווקא מאד קריאה
<Ddorda> alon_: תצטרף לצוות הכותבים תוכל לראות כתבות בזמן העריכה
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> alon_: כן? פרל נוחה?
<alon_> מה זה אומר?
<Ddorda> הבנתי שהגישת כתיבה בה שונה
<Ddorda> alon_: של הקובץ
<Ddorda> תצטרף לצוות כותבים בקובץ :)
<alon_> פרל ממש נוחה לי, וזה נכון שהיא שונה מכל דבר אחר, אבל אני כבר גיל ואוהב לכתוב בה
<Ddorda> אני מחפש כתבים חדשים
<alon_> היא מאד יעילה
<alon_> תמיד צוחקים שקוד של פרל נראה כמו אוסף מקרי של תוים
<trew100> יש
<trew100> חם
<trew100> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=1556
<alon_> מה זה אומר להיות כותב?
<Ddorda> alon_: לכתוב כתבות :)
<Ddorda> להיות כתב, לא כותב
<alon_> הבנתי...
<alon_> באתר KOVETZ?
<alon_> אתם נמצאים פה בערבים?
<alon_> בד"כ אני תכוון
<alon_> קודם כל תודה על ההצעה
<alon_> וזה נראה אחלה אתר
<trew100> alon_: אתה יכול לכתוב על פרל
<trew100> כל דבר שהוא פתוח
<alon_> אהבעיה שלי היא שהזמן שלי הוא די מוגבל עם כעבודה במשרה מלאה ושלושה ילדים קטנים :(
<alon_> :)
<trew100> מגניב
<trew100> גם לי יש 3 פיצים
<alon_> וואלה?
<alon_> COOL
<alon_> שלישיה?
<alon_> כולם ב BATCH אחד?
<PaC-mEn> מאיר??
<alon_> אצלנו זה אחד גדול ותאומים
<trew100> לא שלישיה
<trew100> שנה אחרי שנה
<trew100> פחות או יותר
<alon_> אוקיי
<alon_> יפה מאד!
<alon_> אצלנו שלושתם בנים אגב
<PaC-mEn> מאיר
<PaC-mEn> ??
<trew100> ריחם עלי אלללה והאחרונה בת רגועה ושקטה
<alon_> חחח...
<trew100> שתי הגדולים נינג'ות
<alon_> אני יכול לתת לך את המייל שלי ושלח לי פרטים לגבי מה צריך להיות ואיך
<alon_> alon.hoftman@gmail.com
<alon_> אני רוצה להיכנס למיטה כי מחר עוד יום
<alon_> אז תודה לכולם
<alon_> ולילה טוב!
<trew100> לילה טוב
<alon_> שלח לי מייל עץ 100 :)
<alon_> ביי
<alon_> דרור - תודה רבה ולילה טוב גם לך כמובן
<Ddorda> alon_: לילה טוב
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> נראה אותך כאן מחר?
<alon_> כן, בטח, למה לא?
<alon_> לא ידעתי שהמקום הזה קיים
<alon_> אבל רשמתי
<alon_> אני די חדש באובונטו בכלל
<alon_> צאו
<Ddorda> יפה יפה :)
<Ddorda> להת'
<Ddorda> זזתי לישון
<Ddorda> לילה טוב אנשים :)
<PaC-mEn> כיף לך
<PaC-mEn> לילה טוב !!!
<Ddorda> :)
<PaC-mEn> כיף לך שאתה יכול!!!
<PaC-mEn> לא בציניות
<asw3> פאק women
<PaC-mEn> חחח
<PaC-mEn> צנ?
<PaC-mEn> מה
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-14
<asw3> יש פה מישהו שמשתמש בכרומיום
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> היי
<asw3> "Aw, Snap!"
<asw3> נמאס לי כבר
<i-pink> מה?
<asw3> הכרומיום מידי פעם מעיף את כל האתרים שפתוחים
<asw3> ונותן הודעת שגיאה וצריך לטעון מדש
<asw3> זה כזה מעצבן
<i-pink> תתקין כרום נורמלי
<asw3> מה ההבדל?
<i-pink> חןתר יציב
<i-pink> יותר*
<asw3> אבל מבחינת פונקציות הוא דומה?
<asw3> Google Chrome requires wine
<asw3> wtf
<asw3> אה הנה מצאתי קובץ deb
<asw3> ננסה את מה שאמרת
<i-pink> OK
<asw3> בנית לאחרונה משהו מדליק חדש?
<asw3> האחרון היה הכינור
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה
<i-pink> http://www.fresh.co.il/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=543417#post4019440
<i-pink> וזה רק הטיילפיס
<i-pink> והנוב של הוולחום
<i-pink> ווליום*
<asw3> ואי יפה
<asw3> זה כינור אלקטרוני?
<i-pink> חשמלי
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> תוגה :-)
<asw3> כן התכוונתי לחשמלי
<i-pink> תודה***
<asw3> איפה למדת לנגן?
<i-pink> עכשיו אני מנסה לשלוט על הLPT
<i-pink> כן, לומדת עכשיו, וזה לא קל כלכך
<i-pink> אבל כייף
<asw3> אה עשית כינור עוד לפני שידעת לנגן?
<asw3> צריך אומץ בשביל זה..
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> אני קניתי כינור ב700$
<i-pink> בלי שידעתי משהו במוזיקה
<i-pink> היום אני יודעת תווים
<i-pink> ואני יודעת חלק מהסימפוניה התשיעית של בטהובן
<asw3> צריך הרבה אימון
<asw3> היתי רוצה לנגן על גיטרה
<asw3> אבל אני לא מתאמן מספיק
<i-pink> יש לך אחת?
<asw3> כן
<i-pink> נו מה עוצר אותך
<i-pink> זה הכלי הכי קל
<asw3> אני לא מצליח לתרגל כמו שהיתי רוצה
<asw3> חלק גדול מהזמן אני סובל מכאבי ראש
<asw3> וזה דיי מונע ממני לתרגל בצורה שאני אגיע לרמה שאני באמת מנגן
<i-pink> :-(
<asw3> כן זה באמת בעיה
<asw3> עכשיו אני מנסה למצוא איך לפתור את זה
<i-pink> רוצה לדבר על זה בסקייפ
<i-pink> פשוט אני מסתבכת עם ההקלדה
<asw3> לא מתאים לך :-P
<i-pink> מה הכוונה
<i-pink> אני פשוט מנסה להפעיל את הLPT
<asw3> להגיד שאת מסתבכת עם הקלדה
<asw3> זה נשמע לי לא הגיוני
<asw3> במיוחד לאחת כמוך
<i-pink> שזה החלון ה4
<i-pink> ויש 3 טרמינלים
<asw3> אה
<i-pink> וגם צריך לעשות גוגל כל 2 שניות
<asw3> צריך לתכנת את זה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני רוצה לחבר לדים לשם
<asw3> אולי כדאי שלא אפריע לך
<i-pink> זה כייף השיחה
<asw3> אני אשמח לדבר איתך בסקייפ אבל עדיף יום אחר
<asw3> למה עוד מעט אני הולך לישון
<i-pink> OK
<asw3> יחסית מוקדם היום
<asw3> כאילו עכשיו 4
<asw3> ואני קורא לזה מוקדם
<i-pink> אצלי 9
<asw3> אני שונא שיש לי סידורים בבוקר
<i-pink> סידורים זה לא הדבר הזה שיש בבית כנסת..
<asw3> לול
<asw3> סידור תפילה
<asw3> אם תרצי יום אחר ננסה בסקייפ,אני לא מבטיח שיזרום כמו בטקסט
<asw3> :|
<i-pink> חחח OK
<i-pink> אתה מכיר פייתון"?
<asw3> מכיר ברמת הכרה
<asw3> לא ברמת תכנות
<asw3> אפשר לעשות דברים מדהימים עם פייתון
<i-pink> אני מנסה לעשות משהו כזה בלינוקס
<asw3> היה אחד מ -linux.il
<asw3> omry
<asw3> omri
<asw3> אם הכרת
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> http://hwzone.co.il/community/index.php?topic=237461.0
<asw3> זה כמו אורגן אורות?
<asw3> אותו הרעיון?
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> אבל אני רק רוצה ללשלוט עלהם ברמה שאני אוכל להחליט איזה לד ידלוק ומתי..
<i-pink> לא צריכה את העניין של המוזיקה..
<asw3> אפשר לעשות את זה רק עם נגדים?
<asw3> לא צריך משהו מעבר לזה?
<i-pink> אני רוצה לכתוב הגדרות של 600-700 פעולות
<i-pink> ושהלדים ירוצו לפי מה שהגדרתי
<asw3> בלי קשר לסאונד?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה משהו בתאורה..
<asw3> נשמע מעניין,אשמח לשמוע על התקדמות
<i-pink> בשמחה...
<i-pink> הבעיה שאני לא יודעת כלכך איך להתקדם עם זה :-)
<asw3> תכנות כזה מצריך יותר חשיבה מסתם לתכנת תוכנה
<asw3> זה יותר להבין בחומרה נכון?
<asw3> כאילו גם וגם
<i-pink> אני רוצה להדליק ולכבות לד בLPT
<asw3> איך הוא מתחבר למחשב?
<asw3> usb?
<trew100> היי לכם
<trew100> לילה וטב
<trew100> טוב
<trew100> זהו סיימנו לעבוד עכשיו נשאר להנות מהתוצאה
<asw3> לילה טוב
<asw3> גם אני עוד רגע זז לישון
<trew100> גם לך
<trew100> אכן גם אני
<trew100> אני רק יפרסם מה שיש לי ואני זז
<trew100> סיימתי לרנדר
<trew100> והרי הפרסום
<trew100> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=1556
<trew100> מדהים אני יודע
<trew100> לילה טוב לכולם
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> אבל רק 10
<Nick> מישהו כאן ער?
<i-pink> טקפ
<i-pink> כן
<Nick> מעולה.
<Nick> בוקר טוב
<i-pink> בוקר טוב
<Nick> אני חווה בעייה קצת מוזרה
<Nick> לא יודע אם עוד מישהו נתקל בה.
<Nick> קבלתי לפטופ חדש, מיד העברתי אותו גיור כדת טאסק בישראל - והכלעובד מעולה
<Nick> אבל כשיוצאים ממצב המתנה, המאוורר משתגע ופועל על 100% עוצמה ברעש לא סימפרטי כלל
<i-pink> מוזר
<Nick> מצאתי פיתרון ברשת - אבל אין לי מושג איך ליישם אותו
<Nick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761370
<Nick> הוא רושם ליצור סקריפט ולהפוך אותו לאקסקטיובילי
<Nick> אבל לא מצויין שם איך אני אמור לקרוא לסקריפט
<Nick> עדיין לא עוזר
<Nick> יאוש
<i-pink> שניה באה
<i-pink> הולכת לשטוף כלים
<Nick> כשתחזרי אשמח אם תוכלי לעיין בזה:
<Nick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/620737
<i-pink> חזרתי
<i-pink> כתוב שזה נפתר
<Nick> לא בבית ספרנו
<Nick> ואם זה נפתר, אז איך פותרים?
<i-pink> הוא מבקש ממני לוגין..
<Nick> איזה אדם רשע.
<i-pink> Nick, אדם רשע הוא אדם שלא מנגב את הרגליים שלו בכניסה לבית
<alon_> משה?
<alon_> אתה כאן?
<alon_> Moshe? are you here?
<PaC-mEn> מטורף פהההה !!!
<serfus> אין ספק
<PaC-mEn> :P
<PaC-mEn> ככה זה כשיש פה אנשים משוגעים!!
<moo3> אני רוצה לבנות קובץ באט קטן בווינדוס, אני רוצה שהוא ישנה את השם של כל הקבצים בתיקייה מסויימת
<moo3> נגיד 01 The Nam Shub Of Enki - The Prisoner
<moo3> שימחק את כל ה 01 The Nam Shub Of Enki -
<PaC-mEn> ואוו גמה אנשים
<PaC-mEn> כמה
<PaC-mEn> http://www.xupload.co.il/3814997896.html על חשבון הבית :P
<ououououou> שלום לכל הנוכחים
<ououououou> אתמול ביקרתי כאן לראשונה
<ououououou> היום לא הצלחתי להתחבר עם השם ALON_
<ououououou> משה - האם אתה כאן?
<ououououou> יש כאן מישהו בכלל?
<ououououou> מה נסגר עם הפורום הזה? מישהו כאן בכלל?
<sijp> לא. בפורום הזה אין אף אחד
<ououououou> חבל
<ououououou> יש לי הצעת עבודה לסטודנט - בתחום הלינוקס
<ououououou> חשבתי להפנות אותה למשה
<ououououou> שהוא סטודנט לביולוגיה אמנם, אבל עם מספיק ידע בלינוקס
<ououououou> אם יש פה מישהו שמעוניין במשרה לזמן מוגבל - מספר חודשים
<ououououou> בתחום הלינוקס
<ououououou> נדרש ידע בסיסי בהפעלה ובהרצה דרך שורת הפקודה
<ououououou> מוזמן לפנות אלי
<PaC-mEn> אני ממש מעונין לדעת מה למרות שאין לי כזה ידע
<PaC-mEn> מה המשרה*
<ououououou> איזה ידע יש לך?
<ououououou> אתה סטודנט?
<ououououou> אם אני לא טועה אז גם אתה היית כאן אתמול, נכון?
<PaC-mEn> כח
<PaC-mEn> כל
<PaC-mEn> אני יהיה סטודנט יג יד
<ououououou> קודם כל - איך אתה מסביר את זה שאתמול הייתה כאן פעילות והיום כ"כ מת
<ououououou> ?
<PaC-mEn> כי לא יודע
<PaC-mEn> חחחח
<PaC-mEn> אני גם צריך לא להיות פה:O
<ououououou> ככה זה בד"כ?
<PaC-mEn> חחח
<PaC-mEn> לא יודע
<ououououou> :)
<ououououou> איפה אתה צריך להיות?
<PaC-mEn> זה בטיפטופים אני חזרתי לא ממזמן ללינוקס את האמת
<PaC-mEn> אורט סינגלובסקי
<ououououou> עכשיו?
<ououououou> מה יש שם עכשיו בבית ספר?
<PaC-mEn> ואני מיועד לפרוייקט עדן של ח"ל תקושב
<PaC-mEn> לא זה מכללה
<ououououou> בעקרון, אתה יכול להתאים למשרה הזו
<ououououou> אם אתה רוצה ללמוד לינוקס ועוד דברים נוספים - זה אפשרי
<PaC-mEn> אני רק רוצה לדעת מה היא נשמע מעניין
<ououououou> מה אתה רוצה לדעת?
<ououououou> אוצה לבוא לראיון?
<ououououou> רוצה
<ououououou> זה בכלל רלוונטי לך? תהיה פנוי הקיץ?
<PaC-mEn> תיראה אני כרגע
<sijp> איזה תחום מדובר? לינוקס זה תחום מאוד רחב.
<PaC-mEn> אני מחפש עבודה אבל אני כרגע לומד לבגרות אפשר לדבר איתך יותר מאחר
<ououououou> בהחלט
<ououououou> דבר איתי
<ououououou> העבודה תהיה רלוונטית מתחילת יולי
<Ddorda> היי אנשים
<PaC-mEn> מה המצב דור
<ououououou> היי דרור!
<Ddorda> אחלה :)
<ououououou> דרור
<Ddorda> ououououou: שלום אלון
<ououououou> כאן אלון מאתמול
<PaC-mEn> תוכל לדבר איתי בצאט שניה
<PaC-mEn> ?
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: איזה?
<ououououou> כן, בהחלט פק-מן
<ououououou> רוצה סקייפ?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<ououououou> שי לי סקייפ פתוח כרגע
<ououououou> חפש אותי :
<PaC-mEn> אני שולח לך בפרטי סבבה
<ououououou> alon.hoftman
<ououououou> זה בסדר - נתתי לך כבר את השם
<PaC-mEn> חח טוב
<ououououou> SIJF - חשבתי שאתה לא כאן
<ououououou> דרור, מה העניינים?
<PaC-mEn> השם שלו זה דור*
<Ddorda> לא קריטי לי שיקרא לי דרור
<Ddorda> אני כבר גיל
<Ddorda> ououououou: אחלה
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<Ddorda> הולך לכתוב איזו כתבה לעיתון
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: רוצה גם משהו לכתוב?
<ououououou> רגע...אתה דור?
<ououououou> הבנתי
<Ddorda> כן, אני דור
<PaC-mEn> כן אבל באמת אין לי זמן אני לומד עכשיו עם חברה שלי לבגרות באזרחות
<Ddorda> אבל לא מפריע לי שתקרא לי דרור
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: :O
<ououououou> חחח....בסדר גמור
<Ddorda> סחטיין, לא סיפרת ליע
<PaC-mEn> מצטער
<Ddorda> לי
<Ddorda> :P
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> היא רוצה להרוג אותי היא על הקו
<PaC-mEn> הייתה*
<ououououou> אני אלון אבל לא אכפת לי שתקראו לי OUOOOOOO
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: למה היא רוצה להרוג אותך?
<Ddorda> ououououou: נעים מאוד ououououou
<ououououou> חחח
<ououououou> דרור - מה עם שלושת הפיצים? הלכו לישון?
<ououououou> אה סליחה - שלושת הפיצים זה עץ 100
<Ddorda> ?
<ououououou> אתה התלתיסט דרור?
<ououououou> פשוט התבלבלתי - היה כאן אתמול גם מישהו בשם
<ououououou> TREE100
<sijp> אני חושב שאתה מתכוון ל־Trew100
<ououououou> נכון
<ououououou> אבל חשבתי שאתה לא כאן SIJP
<sijp> מה גורם לך לחשוב דבר כה מוזר?
<ououououou> כתבת קודם שבפורום הזה אין אף אחד
<sijp> אני נראה לך כמו אף?
<ououououou> זה מה שכתבת, לא?
<sijp> אני לא אף
<sijp> :-D
<ououououou> זה בסדר :(
<ououououou> :(
<ououououou> :)
<ououououou> התכוונתי לסמיילי
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז לישון, עבודה מחר בבוקר וזה
<sijp> רואה אפילו לסמיילי שלך אין אף
<ououououou> צודק
<sijp> (לשלי יש, אז עכשיו יש פה אף אחד)
<ououououou> דור - לילה טוב
<Ddorda> sijp: רק מה עם הכתובת?
<Ddorda> יש כתובת?
<sijp> הוא לא חזר אלי
<ououououou> איזה כתובת?
<ououououou> אה אוקיי סליחה
<sijp> זה סוד
<Ddorda> sijp: אז תרשום כבר דומיין אחר
<Ddorda> co.cc
<ououououou> מה אני מתערב
<sijp> אתה יכול להתערב, זה לא באמת סוד
<sijp> Ddorda: נראה מתי יהיה לי זמן. אולי בסופ"ש אני אמצא כמה דקות בשביל זה
<sijp> אבל אני מתכנן להיות בתוך הספרים
<Ddorda> אפשר לחשוב, זה לוקח חמש דקות
<Ddorda> בזמן השיחה כבר היית מספיק
<sijp> אין לי 5 דקות. הסיבה היחידה שאני מדבר פה היא בגלל שכואב לי הראש
<sijp> זה הרגע היחידי שיצא לי לנוח היום
<ououououou> מה אתה לומד?
<sijp> מדמ"ח
<ououououou> איזה שנה אתה?
<sijp> אין לי מושג
<sijp> למעשה לאף אחד אין מושג
<ououououou> ?
<sijp> זה מדמ"ח, מעטים האנשים שיודעים באיזו שנה הם :)
<Ddorda> אני מביא הפתעה
<sijp> אפשר להגיד שאני שנה ב'
<Ddorda> !g co.cc address
<Hoborg> Mailing Address - COCC Home - http://visitors.cocc.edu/About/Mailing/default.aspx
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> !g co.cc domain address
<Hoborg> CO.CC - Free Domain name registration   Free DNS service. - http://www.co.cc/
<ououououou> אתה לומד בפתוחה?
<sijp> לא
<ououououou> חשבתי שרק בפתוחה אתה לא יודע בעצם באיזה שנה אתה
<Ddorda> sijp: כשאתה רושם כתובת תדבר אתי
<Ddorda> שאני אסבירק לך מה לעשות
<Ddorda> יאללה, לילה טוב
<PaC-mEn> לילה טוב
<sijp> Ddorda: סבבה
<sijp> לילה טוב
<sijp> ououououou: לא... זה נכון להמון אנשים אחרים גם
<sijp> בעיקר למדמ"חניקים
<sijp> Ddorda: נחש מה בדיוק קיבלתי?
<sijp> מייל מאבי
<sijp> :)
<sijp> Ddorda: הוא מסכים :)
<sijp> זה ממש מוזר שבדיוק הרגע קיבלתי את המייל
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-15
<SugoiReborn> שלום?
<SugoiReborn> בוקר טוב ומבורך לכל קהילת אובונטו
<SugoiReborn> ?
<SugoiReborn> מישהו כאן?
<i-pink> כן
<SugoiReborn> מה נשמע?
<i-pink> בסדר
<SugoiReborn> הכל בסדר
<i-pink> כן
<SugoiReborn> אני לינוקסיסט מתחיל
<i-pink> חשבתי כך..
<SugoiReborn> כמה זמן אתה משתמש בלינוקס?
<i-pink> אני לא משתמש
<SugoiReborn> ואיזו הפצה?
<SugoiReborn> (איזו גירסת ליבה גם)
<i-pink> אני לא משתמש
<SugoiReborn> אז באיזו מערכת הפעלה אתה משתמש?
<i-pink> אני לא משתמש...
<SugoiReborn> מק? וינדוס?
<SugoiReborn> באיזו מערכת הפעלה אתה כן משתמש?
<i-pink> אני משתמשת
<SugoiReborn> אה, סליחה XD
<SugoiReborn> אני כבר רגיל לדבר לגוף זכר.
<SugoiReborn> סלחי לי על ההתנהגות המעט שוביניסטית משהו
<SugoiReborn> אז... כמה זמן את משתמשת בלינוקס?
<i-pink> 4
<SugoiReborn> 4 שנים?
<i-pink> אולי קצת יותר
<SugoiReborn> יפה!
<SugoiReborn> רק לינוקס או שגם וינדוס במחיצה?
<i-pink> כן, אני דומה לאנג'לינה
<i-pink> רק גביאן
<i-pink> ועוד מחשב דביאן
<i-pink> ו2 אובונטו
<SugoiReborn> אני משתמש באובונטו 11 דביאן
<SugoiReborn> אבל זה כי אני לינוקסינאי חדש
<SugoiReborn> XP
<i-pink> תתחיל מדביאן
<SugoiReborn> לכל שאר הבית יש וינדוס, אבל רק יום אחד לקח לי להבין שאובונטו יותר מתאימה לי.
<SugoiReborn> אבל איך הולכות האפליקציות כאן?
<SugoiReborn> אין חברות שמפתחות אפליקציות מותאמות לינוקס?
<i-pink> אני מפעילה חלונות בסתר..
<SugoiReborn> אה XP
<SugoiReborn> יש לי חלונות ויסטה שאני מתכנן להפוך להאקינטוש או לשדרג לוינדוס 7
<SugoiReborn> אבל החלטתי להשתמש במערכות ההפעלה הכבדות האלה רק להפעלת משחקים וכו'
<SugoiReborn> לינוקס יותר נוח XP
<i-pink> הכי טוב MAC
<SugoiReborn> אובונטו*
<i-pink> עם אייפון
<i-pink> ואייפד
<SugoiReborn> יש לי אייפון 4 שחור 16GB
<SugoiReborn> אבל אין לי IPAD.
<i-pink> ואז תהיה פאן בוי מושלם של אפל
<SugoiReborn> אני מתכנן לקנות MacAir
<SugoiReborn> או לבנות מחשב בעצמי
<SugoiReborn> (הכוונה ללפטופ)
<i-pink> ניסיתי פעם
<SugoiReborn> הצלחת?
<i-pink> לא
<SugoiReborn> XP
<i-pink> לא מצאתי איפה לחרוט טיטניום
<SugoiReborn> אז אולי אני אקנה תבנית ללפטופ ועליה ארכיב חלקים.
<SugoiReborn> אני מתכנן לבנות לפטופ על
<i-pink> תבנית??
<SugoiReborn> מעבד I7, 2 טרה בייט , זיכרון ענק וכו'
<i-pink> אני בונה מעגל
<i-pink> אוצה לשוחח בסקייפ?
<SugoiReborn> אין לי מיקרופון בהישג יד
<i-pink> כן.. כל החברה מישראל ככה
<SugoiReborn> ותבנית זה שהכל ממוקם ומוכן
<i-pink> אין להם מיקרופון
<i-pink> בן כמה אתה?
<SugoiReborn> לא, היה לי מיקרופון
<SugoiReborn> אבל הוא נפל מגובה של 0.75 מטר
<i-pink> לי יש כאן 3
<SugoiReborn> על החיבור
<SugoiReborn> והכל התנתק ונהרס
<SugoiReborn> אני קונה חדש בשבוע הבא.
<i-pink> תירוצים..
<i-pink> אין בישראל מיקרופונים!!!!
<SugoiReborn> לא ממש :D
<SugoiReborn> למה שלא יהיו?
<SugoiReborn> נכון שעדיף להזמין מחו"ל
<SugoiReborn> ולמלא אין
<SugoiReborn> אבל יש בכל זאת O_O
<SugoiReborn> ד"א, למה יש לך 3 מיקרופונים?
<i-pink> לגיבוי
<SugoiReborn> אוסום
<i-pink> ויש לי 2 טלפונים לסקייפ
<i-pink> אחד מהם אלחוטי
<SugoiReborn> אני לא רואה צורך בטלפון סקייפ.
<i-pink> טוב חבר אוזניה לכניסה של המיק ודבר לתוכה זה יעבוד אותו דבר..
<SugoiReborn> בסופו של דבר החבילה עולה כמו שימוש בטלפון רגיל.
<i-pink> יש לי כמה כשרות אנשים רציניים בסקייפ
<i-pink> אני לא צריכה סלולרי כמעט
<SugoiReborn> אה, אוקיי.
<SugoiReborn> בכל מקרה, אני הולך לבריכה.
<SugoiReborn> נדבר אחרי זה.
<alon> Hi everybody
<PaC-mEn> בוקר טובב
<PaC-mEn> אני אגיד לכם מה
<PaC-mEn> הגעתי למסקנה כזו שאזרחות פשוט זה טובבב
<PaC-mEn> זה כמו שאני כותב בטוויטר  כי  אף אחד לא מקשיב
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח :P
<PaC-mEn> חווה מה המצב?
<PaC-mEn> בלא בלי פותה בא פוטה בלי בלא בלו!!1
<GIL___> מישהו כאן?
<serfus> שלום GIL___
<dror> היי, יש פה מישהו חי?
<PaC-mEn> לילה טוב!!
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-16
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו?
<lousygarua> אני לפעמים פה
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אני עושה בדיקה
<PaC-mEn> למי לרשום חיסורים וכאךה
<PaC-mEn> וכאלה
<lousygarua> תרשום חיסור לאביב, אי אפשר להשיג אותו בצ'ט וזה עצוב
<lousygarua> הוא מתחבר רק לפעמים ואז בורח
<lousygarua> והוא לא ענה לי לאימייל אתמול!
<lousygarua> בתור איש ההצקה הראשי של אובונטו ישראל אני מרגיש עצוב מאוד מכל הסיפור
<alon> שלום לכולם
<alon> האם יש כאן סטודנט שמעוניין בעבודה בתחום הלינוקס לקיץ?
<alon> אם כן - אפשר לפנות אלי כאן
<lousygarua> alon: תוכל להספים את הרשימת תפוצה אולי, או לחלופין לפתוח אשכול בפורום אם לא עשית זאת כבר
<lousygarua> serfus: בדיוק ריכלתי עליך שאתה לא אונליין
<serfus> lousygarua, אז אני שמח שבאתי בזמן
<PaC-mEn> אתם יודעים מה מעצבן בבצפרר.... שאת כל הזמן עסוק בללמוד הכללל ובעיקר לא את הדברים שמעניינים אותך!!!.. א
<PaC-mEn> למה זה ככה??
<serfus> היום לא היה לי אינטרנט עד עכשיו (ונראה שעדיין יש לי לאגים)
<PaC-mEn> מה התשתית שלך?
<PaC-mEn> איזה חברה?
<PaC-mEn> או איזה סוג
<serfus> הספקית שלי היא אורנג'
<serfus> אבל זה לא קשור אליהם
<PaC-mEn> לא ספקית , תשתית מי התשתית שלך?.
<PaC-mEn> ואורנג חביבים גם לי יש
<serfus> בזק
<PaC-mEn> tv
<PaC-mEn> אה
<serfus> lousygarua, אנחנו לא צריכים להיות שם, אנחנו יכולים להגיש את בקשת האישור מחדש עד היציאה של הגרסה הבאה של אובונטו שתיהיה באוקטובר
<serfus> lousygarua, וגם אז לא צריך לעשות את זה בפגישה, אפשר בכל זמן במייל או דרך לאנצ'פד
<PaC-mEn> יש לכם קשר ישיר עם קנוניקל?
<serfus> PaC-mEn, מי זה לכם?
<PaC-mEn> לא יודע דברתם על זה שאתם עושים מפגש אובונטו
<PaC-mEn> שמהו
<PaC-mEn> משהו
<PaC-mEn> ..
<PaC-mEn> חשבתי שזה עם קנוניקל
<PaC-mEn> ממפגש במייל
<PaC-mEn> לא?
<serfus> PaC-mEn, אה.. לא זה לא קשור לקנוניקל
<PaC-mEn> אה
<PaC-mEn> טוב
<PaC-mEn> טוב אני חוזר ללמוד :(
<serfus> זה קשור למועצת הלוקו
<serfus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/he
<PaC-mEn> אה
<lousygarua> serfus: אז לא להיות מודאג מה'רי אפרובל'?
<lousygarua> אני יכול להיות מודאג רק מהפיתוח של האתר?
<serfus> lousygarua, אתה יכול להיות מודאג מהכל
<serfus> פשוט האישור מחדש לא מיידי
<serfus> יש עוד זמן
<i-pink> דארט' ווידר? איזה חיה הוא?
<serfus> אבל צריך כבר עכשיו להעביר הילוך
<serfus> i-pink, חיה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> מה זה..
<i-pink> אני רוצה למות
<i-pink> אני מפנזת על על חלב עם בסקוויטים
<i-pink> ואני משכנעת את עצבי שיש לי מספיק אנרגיה להכין את זה
<serfus> דארת' ווידר הוא אביר ג'דיי
<i-pink> ואז קרה דבר נורא! אני פותחת את המקרר ואין חלב!
<i-pink> אין חלב!!
<i-pink> הוא לא ארמדיל?
<i-pink> אני לא מאמינה שאני צריכה ללכת לסופר...
<serfus> נראה לי הסופרים כבר סגורים
<i-pink> מה הסיבה שהסופר יסגור ב9 בבוקר?
<serfus> איפה את?
<serfus> בכל מקרה, היום חמישי
<i-pink> במקום שבו היום והלילה הפוכים
 * serfus is a bit fuzzy
<serfus> אהה... את בארה"ב
<i-pink> נכון
<i-pink> serfus, זהו
<i-pink> קניתי חלב
<serfus> i-pink, כל הכבוד על התעוזה :P
<i-pink> במצב העייפות שלח..
<i-pink> משעמם כאן
<serfus> בארה"ב?! משעמם?!
<i-pink> יש לך רעיון?
<serfus> לא ממש.... אני לומד תאוריה בזמן שאני שומע את 4 העונות
<i-pink> זו היצירה האהובה עלי
<i-pink> ארררררררררררר
<i-pink> אסור לבכות
<serfus> חח למה?
<i-pink> נשפך לי חלב
<serfus> לא בוכים על חלב שנשפך!
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> חדוא2 ביום שליש
<Nighthawk``> פשוט מגעיל...
<i-pink> מה זה החדוא הזה?
<i-pink> Nighthawk``^
<alon> שלום לכולם - אם מישהו כאן מעוניין בעבודת סטודנט בלתחום הלינוקס למשך הקיץ - נא לפנות אלי
<matanya> alon: מה זה?
<alon> הי מתן
<i-pink> הי
<alon> הי אני ורוד
<i-pink> ורודה*
<alon> מישהו מעוניין לדבר בקשר לעבודת בהיי-טק בקיץ?
<alon> ורודה - עוד יותר טוב
<i-pink> אני חושבת בגוגל מחפשים
<alon> nv zt, tunr,?
<alon> מה זאת אומרת?
<alon> יש לי משרה להציע לסטודנט או למישהו אחר שמעוניין בעבודה בתחום הלינוקס למשך הקיץ
<PaC-mEn> אני הבנתי דבר אחד כל הכיף קורה שאני לא פה
<PaC-mEn> אז אולי אני לא התחבר הפעם
<matanya> alon: אני מעוניין
<matanya> ושלום לך ולגברת הורודה ולאדון פאק
<alon> מתן - יש לך סקייפ?
<matanya> לא
<matanya> סקייפ בלינוקס זה על הפרצוף
<alon> אני עובד עם סקייפ באובונטו שלי - זה עובד בסדר
<matanya> זה 32 ביט
<matanya> אני לא עובד עם 32 ביט מאז אובונטו 8.04
<matanya> יש לי מערכת 64 טהורה
<alon> גם אני עובד על אובונטו 64 ביט - זה רץ בסדר
<matanya> לא אמרתי שלא
<alon> רוצה לדבר בטלפון?
<matanya> סבבה
<matanya> אתן לך מספר בפרטי?
<alon> אתה יכול להתקשר?
<matanya> בטח
<alon> או שאתה מעדיף שאני אתקשר אליך?
<matanya> מה שנוח לך
<alon> 03-5763294 זה המספר שלי במשרד
<alon> ואני עכשיו פה במשרד
<alon> אתה יכול להתקשר עכשיו?
<matanya> מתקשר4
<alon> אחלה
<alon> 1מתניה - אין לי את הפרטים שלך -
<alon> אתה יכול לשלוח לי אימייל?
<alon> alon.hoftman@gmail.com
<PaC-mEn> תיראו איזה מפחיד או
<PaC-mEn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFCQPCkmHMU&feature=mr_meh&list=WLC0A7D55FB8B9640E&index=2&playnext=0
<PaC-mEn> אופפ מת לחזור לאימונים :(
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו?
<serfus> אהלן
<PaC-mEn> אופ בדיוק שהגעת אני צריך ללכת
<serfus> :-)
<PaC-mEn> אתה
<PaC-mEn> אתה מכיר את Direct Admin?
<serfus> אני יודע מה זה
<PaC-mEn> סתם שאלה היא יכולה להיות מותקנת על אובונטו סרבר ??
<PaC-mEn> עלפי מה שהם אומרים
<PaC-mEn> http://www.directadmin.com/install.html
<PaC-mEn> ההפצה האחרונה אני מכוון
<PaC-mEn> מתכוון
<serfus> אין לי מושג, אף פעם לא השתמשתי בזה
<serfus> אני מציע לך לנסות את גוגל
<PaC-mEn> לבדוק כאילו אם אפשר
<PaC-mEn> תודה :)
<serfus> i-pink, איך את מתקדמת עם הכינור?
<PaC-mEn> אין סיכוי שהיא פה
<PaC-mEn> היא הלכה לישון לפני שלוש שעות
<serfus> אה אוקיי
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> אט
<PaC-mEn_> fd
<nady> hhhh
<PaC-mEn_> שלוםם
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> מה נישמע
<PaC-mEn_> הכל נהדר מה איתך?
<PaC-mEn_> ha
<PaC-mEn_> יש הצלחתי :P
<PaC-mEn> ישש !!
<PaC-mEn> אתה פה?
<nady> חדש?
<nady> אני?
<nady> איך מפעילים התקנה מהטרמינל
<PaC-mEn> sudo apt-get install Pack name
<PaC-mEn> איפה שרשום pack name
<PaC-mEn> תרשום את השם של החבילה או ההתקנה
<PaC-mEn> יש הרבה מאוד סוגים של התקנות
<nady> התקנה של אובנטו עצמו
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<nady> מה שימך
<PaC-mEn> דן
<PaC-mEn> תפרט לי יותר מה אתה צריך
<PaC-mEn> חשבתי שאתה עם אובונטו מותקן
<PaC-mEn> אתה רוצה להתקין אובונטו
<PaC-mEn> ?
<nady> לא תמיד אני מוצא תאייקון של ההתקנה
<PaC-mEn> אוקי אתה מנסה live cd
<PaC-mEn> נכוון
<PaC-mEn> ואתה רוצה להתקין??
<PaC-mEn> את אובונטו משם?
<nady> אין פקודה כללית לכל הלינוקס שיתחיל את ההתקנה
<PaC-mEn> אממ לא שאני יודע
<PaC-mEn> תקשיב מה אתה יכול לעשות
<PaC-mEn> אתה יכול לעשות ריסט למחשב ולהפעיל
<nady> פתח פרטי שניה
<bz-hon> שלום שלום שלום. יש לי שאלה. זכותי להגיד שיש לי שאלה
<bz-hon> איפה משיגים מטען לנייד HP
<bz-hon> אם כלב אכל אותו?
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> תתקשר אליהם
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחח כלב אכל לי את שיעורי הבית
<PaC-mEn> ??
<PaC-mEn> סתם סתם
<PaC-mEn> צוחק
<PaC-mEn> htt[www.hp.co.il
<PaC-mEn> http://[www.hp.co.il
<PaC-mEn> http://www.hp.co.il
<bz-hon> תודה. ידידה שלי מודה לך.
<PaC-mEn> מקווה שהם התנו לך שרות....
<bz-hon> קשה לקבל שירות בעולם. אפילו שירותים יש רק אם יש לך בית
<bz-hon> ;)
<PaC-mEn> רק למה קראתי לי ידידה??
<PaC-mEn> hop PaC-mEn
<PaC-mEn> אני רוצה הופ
<PaC-mEn> מאיר מה המצב?<
<trew100> הכל מעולה
<trew100> ישנתי עד לא מזמן
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחח החיים הטובים!1
<trew100> אז נראה לי שהולך להיות לילה פורה
<PaC-mEn> חחח יש לך עבודה
<trew100> החיים טובים אחרי שאתה מגיע קרוע כל יום מהעבודה
<trew100> ואז יש יום חמישי ומר אין עבודה
<trew100> ואוו איזה כיף
<trew100> ומחר*
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> איפה אתה עובד?
<trew100> סודי ביותר
<trew100> :)
<PaC-mEn> באמת?
<trew100> זה לא לערוץ ובטח לא כשהו מתועד עם גוגל
<trew100> :)
<PaC-mEn> מהההההההההההההההההה
<PaC-mEn> באמת
<PaC-mEn> אויי שיט כמה שטויות דברתי פה
<PaC-mEn> ובפרטי?
<PaC-mEn> PM
<trew100> פרטי זה פרטי
<trew100> כך אני חושב
<trew100> אפשר לשאול את המומחים
<trew100> נראה לי שאני אשב על כתבה חדשה
<trew100> יש דברים מגניבים לאלללה
<PaC-mEn> כן יש הרבה
<PaC-mEn> גם דריברים חדשים של ניוודיה
<PaC-mEn> ללינוקס
<PaC-mEn> וזה ממש מגניב
<PaC-mEn> תגיד שניה
<PaC-mEn> איך ב Xchat
<trew100> רגע יש לי פון
<PaC-mEn> אני מדבר אל מישהו
<PaC-mEn> טוב
<nady> http://www.smuxi.org/main/
<nady> ?
<nady> ?
<nady> לילה טוב
<PaC-mEn> מה זסה.
<nady> אפשר להיכנס מפה לצט אובנטו?
<PaC-mEn> בטח מכל תוכנת IRC
<PaC-mEn> אבל עדיף לך
<PaC-mEn> xchat
<PaC-mEn> כי רובינו משתמשים ונוכל לעזור לך במידה ותצטרך
<nady> אני בפידינג
<PaC-mEn> זה גם טוב
<nady> אבל לא תמיד יש
<nady> מה טוב?
<PaC-mEn> xchat
<PaC-mEn> אאני אוהב את התוכנות שהם מולטי פרוטוקול
<PaC-mEn> זה הכי נוח לדעתי
<nady> זה כבר בתפריט של אובנטו?
<nady> לא צריך להתקין?
<PaC-mEn> אממ לא יודע יכול להיות
<PaC-mEn> אבל אתה יכול להתקין ככה
<PaC-mEn> sudo apt-get install xchat
<PaC-mEn> אני חשוב שזה יתקין לך
<trew100> איך אני יכול לבדוק אם אדם מסויים עדיין בחיים?
<trew100> יש לי מספר תעודת זהות
<PaC-mEn> תתקשר למפקד האוכלוסין
<PaC-mEn> יצאתי פיתה עזוב
<PaC-mEn> אממ
<PaC-mEn> שכחתי מה השם של זה
<trew100> רשומון?
<PaC-mEn> רשומון התוכנה
<PaC-mEn> ?
<trew100> לא רק שזה לא חוקי גם אין לי אותה כדי לבדוק
<trew100> אבל באמת מי שרוצה לשמור על החוק ולהיות ילד טוב
<trew100> אין דרך נורמלית?
<trew100> (אני לא מאמין שאני אומר על ביוקרטיה נורמלית)
<PaC-mEn> אני יודע
<PaC-mEn> אבל אני מניח שאתה רוצה משהו עדכני
<PaC-mEn> ורשומון לא ממש עדכנית
<PaC-mEn> כאילו לפי מה שאני יודע
<trew100> לא משנה לי אני צריך להגיע אל האדם הזה
<trew100> אולי כתובת או לא יודע מה כדי לדבר איתו
<PaC-mEn> תן לי יותר פרטין אני אוכל לעזור לך
<PaC-mEn> מה יש לך עליו
<PaC-mEn> בו לפרטי
<PaC-mEn> אני אוהב לחקור כאלה דברים
<trew100> מספר זהות
<PaC-mEn> :)
<PaC-mEn> רק
<trew100> כן
<nady> ?
<PaC-mEn> אז מספר הפנים
<PaC-mEn> משרד הפנים יעזור לך
<PaC-mEn> בזה
<PaC-mEn> לזה התכוונתצי
<trew100> אוקי
<PaC-mEn> עדי
<trew100> נחכה למחר
<nady> fi
<nady> כן
<PaC-mEn> את צריך עוד משהו?
<PaC-mEn> התקנת?
<trew100> לא
<nady> לא דחוף אני ינסה אחר כך
<PaC-mEn> איך אני פונה למישהו בXCבAT?
<PaC-mEn> כמו שאתה ודור עושים?
<trew100> כותב את השם שלו
<PaC-mEn> :O
<PaC-mEn> זה התאבדות :P
<trew100> למען האמת אתה כותב את האות הראשונה ומשלים עם טאב
<PaC-mEn> trew100, הצלחתי
<PaC-mEn> לא אני לא
<trew100> מעולה
<trew100> PaC-mEn: מה אתה לא?
<PaC-mEn> ואיך אני עושה פה שחדר של אובונטו יפתח אוטומתי
<trew100> זה עבד יפה מאוד
<PaC-mEn> סבבה
<trew100> אני לא עם אקסצ'ט
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<trew100> אני עם קונברסשיין של KDE
<PaC-mEn> אה
<PaC-mEn> חחח טוב אני הולך לישון
<PaC-mEn> :(
<trew100> הוא נותן לך ליצור רשימה של חדרים שיפתחו אוטומטי
<PaC-mEn> יש מחר מתכונת
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<trew100> לילה טוב לך
<PaC-mEn> כמו ב אמפטי
<PaC-mEn> ביי ביי
<trew100> יכול להיות לא מכיר
<trew100> ביי
<PaC-mEn> בי
<PaC-mEn> כואב הלב כואב הלב
<PaC-mEn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF4EEt6W9s8&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<trew100> PaC-mEn: יחסית לאדם ישן אתה מדבר הרבה ;-)
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אני כולכך לא רוצה ללכת לישון
<PaC-mEn> יש לי מחר מתכונת
<PaC-mEn> ולא בא לי
<trew100> הסבר ליהודי הפשוט מה זה מתכונת?
<PaC-mEn> מתוכנת - כל משהו שאתה לוחץ עליו הוא כפתור שמאחוריו יש פקודה
<PaC-mEn> אותה פקודה היא סוג של תיכנות
<PaC-mEn> ואיי זה ממש גרוע
<PaC-mEn> יאללה עפתי ביי בי
<trew100> ביי
<Ezra_> שלום
<trew100> וברכה
<Ezra_> אפשר לשאול מה ההבדל בין מינט לאובונטו?
<trew100> לא השתמשתי במינט
<trew100> אבל בגדול הם לקחו את אובונטו וגרמו לה להיות יפה יותר
<Ezra_> הבנתי
<Ezra_> ומה הקטע של נום3
<Ezra_> התקנתי אותו
<Ezra_> והמחשב שלי עושה לי בעיות
<trew100> לפי מה שאני יודע אין שינויים משמעותיים בקוד של המערכת
<Ezra_> אין לו ערכות נושא
<Ezra_> הפרוקסי לא עובד אצלי
<trew100> לא השתמשתי בגנום 3
<trew100> אבל תראה את הפתיל הזה
<trew100> יעשה לך הרבה חיים קלים
<Ezra_> שלח לינק
<trew100> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=56305
<Ezra_> קראתי
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> חברים מישהו יודע מה קורה עכשיו בנתניה?
<trew100> יש פיגוע?
<asw3> בערך
<trew100> זה בבירור פיגוע או כשל עם הגז?
<asw3> כרגע לא ברור
<asw3> אבל הפיגוע כנראה היה פלילי
<asw3> והבנתי שזרקו רימונים
<trew100> אחרי הפיצוץ?
<trew100> הבנתי שהבניין שם קרס
<trew100> ויש לכודים
<asw3> פיקוד העורף שם
<trew100> אגב איך אפשר לבדוק כאלה דברים?
<asw3> אתה מתכוון לעידכונים
<asw3> ?
<trew100> יש איזה אתר שנותן מידע און ליין על אירועים מהסוג הזה?
<trew100> עוד לפני העידכון
<asw3> בעיקרון יש ערוץ ב- irc
<asw3> שנותן דיווחים
<trew100> כשאתה שומע בום
<asw3> מכל אתרי החדשות
<trew100> וזה ברצינות?
<asw3> ככה שאתה יודע על אירועים הרבה לפני שהם מפורסמים
<trew100> מה שמו?
<asw3> כלומר בכל הרשתות
<asw3> שניה
<asw3> #news-il @efnet
<asw3> ערוץ 2: מקור הפיצוץ מס' בלוני גז]
<trew100> מעולה תודה
<trew100> אני אחדש לעצמי
<trew100> ;-)
<trew100> אני יכול להיות מחובר גם לפרי נוד וגם לאפנט?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> עם איזה קליינט אתה משתמש
<asw3> ?
<asw3> Konversation?
<trew100> קונברסשיין
<asw3> תיצור לעצמך עוד טאב
<asw3> אני לא מכיר את הקליינט הזה
<trew100> אני צריך לתת לו את הכתובת של השרת מארח ואז את החדר?
<asw3> אין לך אופציה לפתוח עוד חלון של סרבר?
<asw3> יש לו תפריט למעלה?
<asw3> server tab
<asw3> או משהו
<trew100> אני יכול לפתוח אבל הוא לא נותן לי שמות של שרתים
<asw3> תפתח ותעשה שם
<asw3>  /server
<trew100>  /server
<asw3> לא פה
<trew100> שניה חשבתי שזאת פקודה
<asw3> בחלון החדש שאפשר להתחבר
<asw3> זאת פקודה כן
<asw3> אבל אם תרשום אותה פה
<asw3> אתה תתנתק
<asw3> אתה צריך לפתוח חלון של סרבר חדש
<trew100> אני יכול לפתוח סרבר חדש רק שאני לא יודע מה הכתובת של אפנט
<asw3> אה זה נראה כמו x-chat
<asw3> efnet.org
<trew100> עם קידומת של IRC?
<asw3> אפשרי
<asw3> לא תמיד חייב
<trew100> נראה לי שיש לי
<trew100> הוא מנסה להתחבר
<trew100> asw3: על איזה פורט הוא עובד?
<asw3> 6667
<trew100> כן זה מש שהיה שם
<trew100> אבל הוא לא מציג את החדר מאיזשהי סיבה
<asw3> הוא חיבר אותך?
<trew100> לשרת כן
<asw3> מה הניק שלך?
<trew100> אני חושב כמו שפה
<asw3> אתה לא מחובר..
<asw3> תנסה
<asw3> irc.efnet.nl
<trew100> הוןא רושם לי מבצע כניסה
<trew100> הוא*
<asw3> או
<asw3> irc.efnet.org.il
<asw3> יש מלא לינקים
<trew100> הצלחתי להתחבר
<trew100> התנתקתי
<trew100> אני מנסה להתחבר שוב
<asw3> שתצליח תמתין שם
<asw3> הבוט מפרסם כל הזמן
<trew100> מעולה
<trew100> תודה על השיתוף אני בפנים
<trew100> יש עוד חדרים ישראלים?
<asw3> הרבה מהם זה חדרים פרטים
<asw3> israelite
<asw3> אני לא יודע אם עוד קיים
<trew100> גם אפנט?
<asw3> כן
<trew100> בעסה הבוט שם כותב גיבריש
<asw3> תשנה קידוד
<asw3> אתה גם כותב שם בג'יבריש
<asw3>  /charset ISO-8859-8
<trew100> איך שמך שם?
<asw3> \oR`
<asw3> אני לא נמצא שם קבוע
<asw3> עכשיו נכנסתי לראות על הפיצוץ
<asw3> אבל בעיקרון אם אתה מעוניין בחדשות
<asw3> ומעוניין לדעת דיי מהר
<asw3> זה המקום..
<trew100> òãééï îâåáøù
<asw3> עכשיו אתה כותב פה בגיבריש
<trew100> ועכשיו?
<asw3> עכשיו טוב
<trew100> אגב שם זה עדיין מגוברש
<asw3> זה בעיית קידוד נטו
<asw3> תבדוק איך משנים שם קידוד
<trew100> אוקי אני אנסה
<asw3> אני לא מכיר את הקליינט הזה
<asw3> ISO-8859-8
<trew100> רק בשביל הידיעה אם אני משנה במקום אחד הוא לא משנה לי בכל החדרים נכון?
<trew100> תוסיף I בסוף כדי שזה יעבוד
<trew100> עכשיו זה עובד לי
<asw3> ב- xhcat זה פר סרבר
<trew100> asw3: הוא עדיין פעיל ישראלייט
<trew100> ויש בו 66 ניקים שזה נראה לי ממש הרבה לכל אתר ישראלי
<trew100> ערוץ*
<asw3> 66 ניקים לא מייצג אנשים
<trew100> אני יודע
<asw3> אבל כן
<asw3> יש שם יחסית הרבה
<trew100> אבל חצי מזה הם כן ניקים? זה עדיין הרבה ביחס לאחרים
<asw3> כן
<asw3> הרוב שם זה אנשים
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-17
<trew100> כנראה שזה כן מישהו גרם לזה
<PaC-mEn> יו יו בוקר טיוב
<i-pink> היי
<serfus> בוקר טוב
<PaC-mEn> בוקר טוב לכם עכשיו שורקת
<PaC-mEn> :P
<PaC-mEn> trew100,  מה המצב.
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו
<trew100> PaC-mEn: נהדר
<i-pink> PaC-mEn, חזרת אלינו!
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אואוםפפ
<PaC-mEn> אין לי כסף ללכת להסתפר בטבריה
<PaC-mEn> לא נרוא
<PaC-mEn> נוראה
<PaC-mEn>  מה המצב??
<trew100> PaC-mEn: טבאייני?
<trew100> טברייאני*
<PaC-mEn> לא אני גר בקצרין
<trew100> צפוני צפוני מה?
<trew100> מזמן לא הייתי בקצרין
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אתה מוזמן לפני שאני עובר
<PaC-mEn> למרכז
<trew100> חח
<PaC-mEn> חחח כן
<i-pink> PaC-mEn, אני בסקייפ
<PaC-mEn> איפה הייתה בגולן
<PaC-mEn> ?
<i-pink> PaC-mEn, שלחתי לך פרטי
<PaC-mEn> jj
<PaC-mEn> שניה אני פה
<PaC-mEn> יש לי שאלה
<PaC-mEn> עם אני פתחתי את הskype דרך הטרמינל
<PaC-mEn> ואני רוצה לסגור את הטמינאל
<PaC-mEn> אני כותב בטרמינל exit והוא לא נסגר
<PaC-mEn> מה אפשר לעשות? כי במדיה ואני סוגר את טרמינל ידינית אז גם הסקייפ יסגר
<trew100> PaC-mEn: אני לא בטוח
<trew100> אצלי כשאני מריץ את דולפין ואני סוגר את הקונסול הוא לא סוגר לי את דולפין
<PaC-mEn> דולפין?
<trew100> דפדפן הקבצים של KDE
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<PaC-mEn> אוקי
<grawcho> PaC-mEn: disown %1
<grawcho> תקרא man disown
<grawcho> ן man jobs
<PaC-mEn> אתה אומר לחפש על זה חומר
<PaC-mEn> ?
<trew100> הבנתי
<trew100> אז אתם רוצים למדל דברים בתלת מימד על ידי דיבור?
<trew100> אה ואתם רוצים את זה עם לינוקס?
<trew100> אה וגם שהוא יהיה קוד פתוח לגמרי?
<trew100> טוב קחו
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckemXMgwXZE
<trew100> זה למה אני אוהב קוד פתוח
<PaC-mEn> אלוהים אני מאוהב בסקייפ ללינוקס
<grawcho> PaC-mEn: לא ... ג'ובס היא פקודה שמציגה את כל הג'ובים הפעילים בטרמינל
<grawcho> ו דיסאוון זו הדרך שלך "לנדות" את הג'וב הפעיל מהטרמינל
<grawcho> ואז לסגור אותו
<grawcho> תקרא את המנואל שלהם כדי להבין איך לרשום סוויצ'ים בסינטקס
<grawcho> יש ?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<PaC-mEn> אני צריך לעשות את זה פשוט לא היה לי זמן
<PaC-mEn> אתה חושב שעם אני יקרא את המדריך שלהם לאובנטו סרבר
<PaC-mEn> את הספר של אובונטו לאובנטו סרבר זה יהיה בסדר?
<PaC-mEn> הגב תודה
<PaC-mEn> על הסירטון שהבאת אומרים אימלה??
<grawcho> PaC-mEn: שאלת אותי לגבי הספר ?
<grawcho> אם כן אין צורך לחפש על זה בספר ... התכוונתי שתקרא את המנואל דרך פקודת man מכיר
<grawcho> בגלל זה כתבתי man jobs פקודה שמציגה את הערך מנואל של פקודת ג'ובס למשל
<grawcho> יש ערך כזה לכל פקודת bash כלומר טרמינל
<PaC-mEn> שניה רגע אני לא מליח לקרוא פה כלום
<PaC-mEn> אני חייב להגדיל את הטקסט
<PaC-mEn> עם אני כותב man jobs
<PaC-mEn> אין לי אבל bash יש
<grawcho> באיזו הפצה אתה משתמש ?
<grawcho> אוי ....סליחה ... לא שמתי לב שאין להם אנטרי במנואל
<grawcho> פשוט תכתוב jobs בטרמינל
<PaC-mEn> גם אין
<PaC-mEn> אבל כתבתי
<PaC-mEn> man bash
<PaC-mEn> וזה נתן לי אבל אני שונא לקרוא מהקונסול
<grawcho> לא חשוב .... הרצת סקייפ מהטרמינל
<grawcho> ?
<grawcho> אתה מריץ אותו ברקע ? כלומר עם & בקצה השורה ?
<PaC-mEn> את האמת שכבר סגרתי ופתחתי אותו מחדש
<PaC-mEn> אבל כן
<PaC-mEn> זה מה שעשיתי
<PaC-mEn> כתבתי פשוט skype
<PaC-mEn> לא
<PaC-mEn> skype &
<PaC-mEn> עם לזה אתה מתכוון
<grawcho> כן
<grawcho> עכשיו תכתוב בטרמינל jobs
<grawcho> אתה אמור לראות איזה מספר ג'וב הסקייפ תופס מהטרמינל .... אתה רואה
<PaC-mEn> תודה
<grawcho> עכשיו תרשום disown 1% למשל אם הסקייפ הוא ג'וב מספר אחד
<grawcho> ותסגור אתה הטרמינל
<grawcho> או שתרשום עוד פעם jobs בשביל לראות שהטרמינל כבר לא מריץ את הסקייפ אלא הוא רץ לבד.
<grawcho> עובד ?
<PaC-mEn> שניונת
<PaC-mEn> אני מנסה את זה
<PaC-mEn> זה לא עובד לי ככה
<PaC-mEn> אבל עזוב
<PaC-mEn> אבל רציתי רק את הפשרות
<PaC-mEn> אפשרות* להמשיך ולכתוב ברמינל
<PaC-mEn> בקונסול
<PaC-mEn> תגידו למה אין יותר את האופן אופיס
<PaC-mEn> זה הפך להיות ליברה?
<PaC-mEn> ליבר*
<PaC-mEn> יש פה משיהו?
<PaC-mEn> מישהו
<serfus> מה הולך?
<PaC-mEn> הכל טוב מה איתך?
<serfus> אחלה
<PaC-mEn> חחח חזרת מבצפר?
<serfus> לא הלכתי
<serfus> אני כבר לא לומד ממש
<PaC-mEn> באיזה כיתה אתה?
<serfus> י"א
<PaC-mEn> tv jjj
<PaC-mEn> אטה חח
<PaC-mEn> איזה מגמה אתה?
<serfus> ביולוגיה
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> רוב הביולוגים לא
<PaC-mEn> בדיוק אוהבים מחשבים
<serfus> אף פעם לא התאהבתי במחשב גם אני
<serfus> :-)
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אבל בוא נגיד שאתה אוהב יותר מרוב הביולוגים
<i-pink> היי
<nady> ?
<i-pink> ?
<soomsoom> הסינגל החדש שהקרטל הוציאו באפריל
<soomsoom> ממש מעולה
<soomsoom> ברגע שהאלבום החדש יצא
<soomsoom> ארוץ לקנות :O
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-18
<PaC-mEn> נכון שיש פה מישהו?
<i-pink> היי יש מישהו כאן?
<asw3> כמעט
<i-pink> יפה
<i-pink> אתה מבין בLPT?
<asw3> לא
<asw3> אני גם מאמין שזה לא הערוץ הנכון לשאול
<i-pink> אבל זה עובד עם הלינוקס שלי..
<i-pink> מה המתחים שיש שם?
<asw3> לא רשום על הלוח שלו?
<i-pink> איזה לוח
<i-pink> אני מדברת על היציאת מדפסת 25 פינים
<asw3> את מחברת את הכינור דרך ה- LPT?
<i-pink> את הכינור?
<i-pink> אני רוצה לחבר לדים דרך רכיב 74154
<asw3> אני מתכוון איך את שולטת בלדים שעל הכינור
<asw3> זה צריך איכשהו להתחבר למחשב
<asw3> נגיד עכשיו שאת בונה את הפונקציות של הלדים
<asw3> איך הכינור מקבל את הפקודות?
<i-pink> למה שהכינור יקבל פקודות?????
<i-pink> מדובר בלדים
<asw3> רצית שהלדים ירוצו בסדר מסויים
<i-pink> כן, לפי תוכנה
<asw3> אז צריך שהלדים\הכינור יתחברו למחשב
<asw3> יש לזה חיבור usb?
<i-pink> מה קשור הכינור???
<asw3> הלדים יושבים על הכינור לא?
<i-pink> לא מה קשור
<asw3> אז איך התוכנה מתקשרת עם הלדים?
<asw3> זה חייב להיות מחובר איכשהו
<i-pink> דרך הLPT
<asw3> לא ידעתי שאפשר לחבר לפורט הזה דברים שהם לא מדפסת
<i-pink> אפשר, זה ממש קל
<i-pink> יש לך לד וLPT?
<i-pink> אני יכולה להסביר לך צעד צעד.
<i-pink> זה ממש ממש קל
<asw3> אפשר לקנות לד זה עולה גרושים
<i-pink> אני פשוט פירקתי ממשהו.. :-)
<i-pink> אין לך לד בשלף עכשיו?
<asw3> סתם מעניין אותי איזה שימושים עוד יש לפורט הזה
<i-pink> כל מה שתרצה..
<i-pink> יש לך לינוקס?
<asw3> בעיקרון היום במדפסות כבר אין LPT
<asw3> הכל USB
<asw3> יש לי jewbuntu
<i-pink> שיהיה ..
<i-pink> יש לך LPT במחשב?
<i-pink> sudo apt-get install python-parallel
<i-pink> תתקין את החבילה הזו^
<i-pink> וזהו
<i-pink> אתה יכול לשלוט בLPT שלך :-)
<asw3> השאלה מה אפשר לעשות עם זה
<asw3> יש לך דוגמא לדברים שימושיים?
<i-pink> שלחתי לך בפרטי את הקוד הבסיסי
<i-pink> זה קוד שיהבהב את הלדים שתחבר ליציאות 2-9 בLPT.
<i-pink> כמובן שהרגל השניה של הלד צריכה להתחבר למינוס בLPT
<asw3> צריך להלחים ללדים את החיבור של ה- LPT?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> פשוט לתקוע לבפנים את הלד..
<asw3> כל כך פשוט?
<i-pink> אם אתה רק רוצה לשחק עם זה...
<asw3> חשבתי שצריך לקנות מתאם
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> אני פשוט לקחתי כבל וחיברתי לאחורה של המחשב
<i-pink> ואז זה יותר נוח
<i-pink> ואת הלד תקעתי לתוכו
<asw3> איך חשבת על דבר כזה
<i-pink> יותר מאוחר אני רוצה לבנות מעדל שלם שיתחבר לשם ואז אני צריכה את המתאם..
<i-pink> זה ידוע..
<i-pink> ועבדתי עם הSERIAL PORT בשביל המנורה..
<asw3> כאילו משתמשת ביציאה שכבר אין לה שימוש?
<i-pink> לא,
<i-pink> פשוט נוח לי להתממשק לזה
<i-pink> התיכנות של זה הוא ממש ממש ממש קל
<asw3> עם usb גם אפשר לעשות את זה?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> כלומר כן אבל צריך מיקרו בקר
<i-pink> יש לי מיקרו בקר אבל עדיין זה יותר פשוט לי
<asw3> את עושה את זה בשביל היופי?
<asw3> או ללמידה?
<i-pink> ללמוד אני למדתי את זה כבר..
<i-pink> יש לזה שימוש עבורי
<i-pink> אני עושה ניסוי מעניין
<i-pink> שיפור של יד שמאל..
<i-pink> כי אני די קרובה למיומנות זהה בשתי הידיים
<i-pink> אז החלטטי להעביר הכל לשמאל
<i-pink> asw3, ^
<asw3> :O
<asw3> איך משפרים מיומנות ביד החלשה?
<i-pink> מה ההלם?
<i-pink> פשוט משתמשים בה..
<i-pink> אנישים נגנבים ממני שרואים אותימ חליפה יד תוך כדי כתיבה..
<asw3> אני שמאלי אבל עושה הרבה פעולות ביד ימין
<asw3> סבתא שלי מחליפה ידיים בכתיבה
<asw3> אבל זה רק בגלל שהיה אסור
<asw3> פעם מי שהיה כותב ביד שמאל
<asw3> היה מקבל מכו
<asw3> מכות
<i-pink> אני ימנית אבל שואפת לסימטריה..
<asw3> יש דברים שאני כן עושה בימין
<asw3> למרות שאני כותב בשמאל
<i-pink> עבודה עם העכבר?
<asw3> למשל
<i-pink> מגניב..
<asw3> אמא שלי גם שמאלית אבל הופכת את העכבר
<i-pink> אני זורמת איתו ככה או ככה..
<asw3> מוזר לי להחזיק את העכבר ביד שמאל
<asw3> ועוד הפוך
<i-pink> אין לי בעיה גם אם המקשים הפוכים בעכבר
<asw3> הקטע שהכל הפוך
<i-pink> ואני מקלידה עיוור בשתי הידיים..
<i-pink> כלומר ביד אחת :-)
<asw3> ביד אחת להקליד?
<asw3> זה מזכיר לי את הרופאים איך שהם מקלידים
<asw3> עם אצבע אחת
<asw3> חחח
<i-pink> כן אבל אין לי בעיה להקיד ממש מהר ביד אחת..
<i-pink> חח עם אצבע אחת.. זה מצחיק..
<i-pink> בקיצור אני רוצה להעביר את הכישורים האלה לעוד תחומים בחיים..
<asw3> נגיד בנהיגה אני מחליף בין הידים
<i-pink> בנהיגה 2 הידיים על ההגה..
<i-pink> או שאתה מתכוון לנהיגה במכוניות שההגה בצד ימין
<asw3> לא
<i-pink> תראה משהו חמוד
<asw3> בנהיגה בדרך כלל אני עם יד אחת
<i-pink> אהה
<asw3> לפעמים יותר נוח עם יד ימין
<i-pink> http://www.cubesat.auc.dk/
<asw3> תוחלת חיים קצרה
<i-pink> איפה זה כתוב?
<i-pink> אני יודעת על לוויני חובבים שמחזיקים 90 יום. מעניין אותי כמה זמן זה החזיק
<i-pink> הוא משייט בגובה 900km ולא 300-400 כמו הלווינים ה tubesat
<i-pink> two and a half months
<i-pink> מצאתי..
<asw3> לאיפה אבל הם משגרים אותו?
<i-pink> לחלל,
<i-pink> מסלול אליפטי נמוך לרוב
<asw3> מעניין כמה חומר נפץ צריך
<i-pink> לשם מה?
<asw3> כדי להגיע מחוץ לכדוה"א
<i-pink> יש חברות שבתמורה ל8K דולר ישגרו לך מה שתחפוץ
<i-pink> http://www.interorbital.com/TubeSat_1.htm
<i-pink> לויין + שיגור 8K
<asw3> טוב אני רוצה לווין T3
<i-pink> אני גם רוצה..
<i-pink> אבל הבן זוג שלי טוען שאני מטורפת
<i-pink> אני אומרת לו "מאמי אולי נקנה משהו"
<asw3> צעצועים יקרים
<i-pink> והאוא אומר אבל יש לך מספיק נעליים ובגדים
<i-pink> אז אני אומרת לו מאמי אבל אני רוצה משהו קטן בשבילי, ואז הראתי לו את האתר הזה
<asw3> "קטן"
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> 8$K
<i-pink> זה בגודל 10X10cm
<asw3> זה קטן?
<i-pink> פיזית זה קטן..
<asw3> אה המוצר פיזית
<asw3> אבל יקר לאללה
<i-pink> אני חושבת שלשגר לווין זה אחלה שורה בקורות חיים..
<i-pink> תחביבים: שיגור לווין
<asw3> איפה מתקבלים ?
<i-pink> איפה מתקבלים למה?
<asw3> לעבודות שצריך לשגר לווינים
<asw3> או לרפאל וכאלה
<asw3> חחח
<i-pink> זה לוויני חובבים.. אין ממש תנאי קבלה חוץ כסף..
<i-pink> בORBIT
<asw3> טוב אני זז לישון
<i-pink> אני הכי רוצה לווין גאוסטציונרי.
<i-pink> אבל הוא יקר להחריד..
<asw3> כרגע זה רק פנטזיות
<asw3> אין לנו כסף מיותר
<i-pink> אבל הוא נשער קבוע ביחס לנקודה בקרקע
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> חבל שאני לא מיליונרית..
<asw3> אבל אם היית מליונרית
<asw3> סביר להניח שהיית קמצנית
<asw3> ולא היית קונה דברים כאלה
<i-pink> אז הייתי שורפת את הכסף מהר מידי..
<asw3> לא בטוח
<asw3> סביר להניח שהיית משקיעה אותו
<i-pink> ממממ כן..
<i-pink> אני רוצה לקנות אנטנה כיוונית למכשיר קשר
<i-pink> http://www.arrowantennas.com/arrowii/146-437.html
<i-pink> זו אנטנה מתקפלת לקליטת לוויני חובבים
<i-pink> 140$..
<PaC-mEn> ?
<i-pink> הי
<PaC-mEn> nv vnmcC?
<PaC-mEn> מה המצבב??
<i-pink> סבבה
<i-pink> מאזינה לvangelis
<i-pink> מה יכול להיות יותר טוב מזה.. :-)
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח אני מניח שזה תחנת רדיו??
<i-pink> לא לא לא לא
<i-pink> vangelis
<i-pink> הוא אומן מוזיקה אינסטרומטלית..
<i-pink> פשוט עילו.
<i-pink> אף פעם לא נמאס לי ממנו.. ומYanni וvivaldi
<i-pink> לפעמים אני שומעת הנדל
<PaC-mEn> אהההה
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> אתה מבין באלקטרוניקה?
<i-pink> אני שחכתי המון דברים,  ועכשיו אני חוזרת לזה לאט לאט
<PaC-mEn> ככן
<PaC-mEn> תלוי
<PaC-mEn> מה המגמה שלי זה מגמת שקר אלקטרוני
<kobinumber1> i-pink תנחשי מי חזר
<kobinumber1> מי כאן
<kobinumber1> מה קרה לקהילה החיה ?
<i-pink> היי
<Nighthawk``> אני מציע לכם לא להתעסק איתי אני יודע קאראטה, קונג פו, גודו, טאי קוואן דו, גיוגיטסו ועוד מלא מילים מסוכנות:)
<PacMan> Nighthawk`` או כן?
<PacMan> אני מסטר באונאגי
<Nighthawk``> hehe, friends
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-19
<lousygarua> אוף אני ממש צמא כל הזמן
<lousygarua> ויבש לי בגרון
<lousygarua> ואז אני שותה מלא מים ואז יש לי פיפי
<lousygarua> מה לעשות?
<LarryChao> hi everyone
<LarryChao> anyone here?
<LarryChao> hello?
<LarryChao> Oh well... It was worth a try :-)
<PaC-mEn> ניראה לי שאנחנו שובריםשיא לא?
<nicoco> שיא חיובי או שיא שלילי?
<PaC-mEn> חיובי
<trew100> הייכם
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<lousygarua> מי זה הייכם
<trew100> היי - לכם
<trew100> lousygarua:  מכיר?
<lousygarua> את זה אני מכיר, אבל הייכם סטאנדטלוון?
<trew100> לא
<lousygarua> וואי רשמתי מילה מוזרה
<trew100> קליל
<trew100> מה מספר?
<lousygarua> היה לי כאב ראש במהלך היום ואני בבון גדול
<lousygarua> ועכשיו אני מתכנן ללכת לישון כמה שיותר זמן כדי שלא יהיה לי כאב ראש מחר
<lousygarua> או שיהיה לי כאב ראש יותר חזק
<lousygarua> אז צ'או
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם
<Nighthawk``> אלאן
<i-pink> איי מא קורא?
<trew100> שוחרר השועל החמישי
<trew100> נקווה שהוא ידביק את הלהקה
<trew100> מהר
<i-pink> איזה מיושנת אני
<i-pink> מישהו יכול לעשור לי לזהות את המקור של משהו בסירטון
<Nighthawk``> כמו..
<i-pink> מה השם / מותג של המייתרים האלה
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1aYaHEl9Rg
<Nighthawk``> http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/chatroulette-trolling-spartan.jpg
<Nighthawk``> i-pink: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catgut
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, ואווו מעולה!
<i-pink> עזרת לי המון!
<asw3> click to view your appointment and tasks
<asw3> מישהו יודע איך מסדרים את זה?
<asw3> כל פעם שאני מנסה לבדוק את ה- weather report
<asw3> הוא נותן לי את הערה הזאתי
<asw3> ולא מראה טמפ
<Nighthawk``> i-pink, ציניות לא הולמת אותך
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> באיזה הקשר אתה אומר את זה?
<Nighthawk``> [22:33] • Nighthawk``, ואווו מעולה!
<Nighthawk``> [22:33] • עזרת לי המון!
<i-pink> אמרתי את זה ברצינות
<Nighthawk``> סליחה אם התכוונתי ברצינות
<Nighthawk``> חשבתי שזה היה בציניות
<Nighthawk``> בכל מקרה סליחה
<Nighthawk``> ובכיף נהניתי לעזור
<i-pink> זה סגר לי חור בידע.
<i-pink> עכשיו אני קוראת על מיתרים.
<i-pink> אבל עדיין לא הצלחתי למצא את השם של החברה שבסירטון
<Nighthawk``> נראה לי זה כמה חברות, פשוט תכתבי בגוגל
<Nighthawk``> violins catguy
<Nighthawk``> violins catgut
<i-pink> אבל אני לא מצליחה להבין מה הם מוכרים,
<moo3> תגידו ראיתם את 11.04 ?
<moo3> הוא יפיפיה
<i-pink> כן, הוא מדהים..
<i-pink> ואוו
<moo3> הוא נראה טכנולוגי בטירוף
<i-pink> ואני מחפשת מייתרים ממעיים של כבש, כי נמאס לי מכל הטכנולוגי
<Nighthawk``> http://www.the-violin.com/violinstrings.html
<moo3> מייתרים?
<Nighthawk``> http://www.violinist.com/wiki/violin-strings/
<moo3> אולי ב ubuntu-studio
<moo3> :P
<i-pink> כן,
<moo3> אני יכול לתת לך מידע על רשיונות תוכנה למינהם בעולם
<moo3> אני לא מכיר מייתרים...
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<moo3> כוונה שאני איש מחשבים (=
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> moo3
<i-pink> דם אני
<Nighthawk``> אני דיי מהמר ש
<Nighthawk``> i pink
<i-pink> דם*
<Nighthawk``> מבינה קצת יותר ממך
<moo3> אין שמץ במוזיקה
<Nighthawk``> התכוונתי במחשבים
<moo3> עד כדי כך?
<moo3> :P
<Nighthawk``> דיי בטוח
<i-pink> אני עם לינוקס מתקופת דביאן 3
<moo3> i-pink מה את עושה במחשבים?
<moo3> ממ
<moo3> אני חמש
<i-pink> לרוב גולשת באינטרנט
<moo3> אני מתקן אותם
<PaC-mEn> תן את הנשמה האהאהאה תן למשה ושיואהב
<moo3> בכל המושגים
<moo3> nighthawk
<Nighthawk``> מו
<Nighthawk``> moo3
<Nighthawk``> גם אם אתה מכיר את כל המושגים
<Nighthawk``> אתה חושב שזה הופךל אותך
<Nighthawk``> למבין גדול ?
<i-pink> יש דבר שאני ממש ממש שונאת בארצות הברית
<moo3> מבין גדול? גם אחרי תואר לא אהיה
<moo3> אבל אני יכול להגיד שאני מכיר את הדרכים שלי במחשב
<Nighthawk``> אתה יכול להיות מורתע מזה שאני אומר שהיא מבינה יותר ממך.. אבל אם אתה ילד גדול ולא ילד קטן ומתלהב שחושב שהוא כרגע האקר הטוב בעולם
<i-pink> הם עושים את המנקי אוזניים דקים, וזה מעצבן!!!
<Nighthawk``> אז תהיה סמוך ובטוח שהיא מבינה הרבה יותר ממך
<moo3> היהי לא מזלזל בה
<moo3> ידע במחשבים מתחלק חבר
<moo3> היא יודעת יותר בלינוקס
<moo3> לא חולק על זה למרות שלא בדקנו או משהו
<Nighthawk``> בן כמה אתה ?
<moo3> אבל יש המון נושאים במחשבים, ובמערכות הפעלה
<moo3> יותר גדול ממך כנראה :P
<Nighthawk``> ממני, כנראה שלא
<moo3> i-pink זה בגלל האוזניים השמנות שלהם
<Nighthawk``> אבל מהרוב פה, כנראה שכן
<moo3> אז יותר בוגר :P
<Nighthawk``> גם על זה לא הייתי שם את כספי
<i-pink> אני נאלצת לפרק 2 ולחבר אותם לאחד.. אחרת זה דוקר!
<moo3> לא ממש הבנתי איך את עושה את זה
<moo3> רק תזהרי שלא ישבר בפנים
<moo3> לא צריך להתפרע עם המקלי אוזניים (=
<i-pink> אני פורמת את הקצה מ2, ומלפפת על אחד אחר
<moo3> זה לא חזק
<i-pink> אני לא מתפרעת..
<i-pink> זה חזק, כמו ליבוד
<moo3> תביאי שיפוד וקצת צמר גפן
<i-pink> חשבתי על זה, אבל אין לי צמר גפן זמין
<moo3> תפרסמי את זה תחת GPL לפתרון החינמי למקלות אוזניים חלשים
<i-pink> ראיתי כאן בדולר סטור משהו ממש ממש מצחיק
<i-pink> 100 תויות של MADE IN USA
<i-pink> בעלות של דולר
<i-pink> והמצחיק הוא שכתוב על החבילה שלהם MADE IN CHINA
<moo3> (=
<moo3> יכול להיות שהסינים במפעל גם מצאו את זה אירוני
<i-pink> אבל יש כאן פרדוקס..
<Nighthawk``> עוד אנשים קונים ב dealextreme פה.. או שזה רק אני
<moo3> צחקו את אחרוני הזפת מהריאות שלהם
<i-pink> אם יש לי מוצר שמיוצר בארהב ושמתי עליו תווית שמיוצרת בסין זה אומר שרק חלק מהמוצר מיוצר בארהב, ולכן לא ניתן לשים עליו את התווית הזו
<i-pink> לא הבנתי את מה שכתבת
<nady> מה נישמע
<moo3_> אהמ
<moo3_> 11.04 הראשון שלא נראה כיאלו הוא בא לחקות את ווינדוז
<moo3_> כל השאר היו סוג של דומים לסטנדרט
<i-pink> זה קישקוש
<i-pink> אני חושבת שהם ההעתיקו את זה מהנטבוק שלי
<moo3_> מה יש על הנטבוק שלך ?
<i-pink> היה***
<trew100> יש לי יש לי יש לי יש לי
<moo3_> עדיין לא הבנתי
<moo3_> רק במראה החיצוני כמובן, טוב שהממשקים דומים אחד לשני ככה קל יותר למשתמשים פשוטים לעבור
<trew100> רינדור של 9 שניות
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/19/untitled.jpg
<trew100> ואוו אני אוהב את הכרטיס מסך הזה
<trew100> עוד יותר אוהב את המנוע הזה
<i-pink> moo3, האם העיצוב הזה מוכר לך מאובונטו 11?
<i-pink> http://www.inbarhovav.com/2009/02/google_13.html
<moo3> באיזה אופן מוכר?
<moo3> כמובן שהוא לא דיפולטיבי
<i-pink> כל האייקונים בחוץ...
<i-pink> ושים לב לתאריך שפרסמתי את זה
<moo3> כן אני רואה
<moo3> זה ישן
<i-pink> אני שנים עובדת ככה
<moo3> זה יפה (=
<i-pink> תודה
<moo3> אבל אי אפשר לקרוא לזה למשתמש הפשוט
<Nighthawk``> יותר מידי ורוד
<Nighthawk``> וואי
<Nighthawk``> כואב הראש מזה..
<trew100> 1+
<i-pink> כן
<moo3> את גם נראת טוב בנוסף לזה
<moo3> =D
<i-pink> היום אין לי ורוד
<i-pink> תודה
<moo3> מקווה שאת לא יוצאת עם חננות מחשבים
<i-pink> יש 6 מחשבים בבית
<Nighthawk``> פישש, אתה כבר יודעת איך הבחורה נראית ?
<i-pink> אני עובדת רק על 3
<moo3> אני מדבר איתה בפרטי יא קנאי
<moo3> :P
<Nighthawk``> חס וחלילה למה קנאי
<i-pink> אני לא אוהבת שמשקרים
<trew100> לא נורא עד שתגיע לחו"ל יקח הרבה זמן moo3
<moo3> נראה לי הייתה טעות לרשום כאן חננות מחשבים :P
<moo3> אני כזה אבל לי זה לא מפריע
<trew100> יווו אני מרגיש את האף על מצב פינוקיו
<Nighthawk``> ROFL
<i-pink> אני לא יוצאת עם חננת מחשבים.
<i-pink> http://i.imgur.com/DLCdT.jpg
<Nighthawk``> i pink
<i-pink> כן
<trew100> הם יוצאים איתך?
<i-pink> כן..
<Nighthawk``> את חייבת לשנות את התמונות שנמשכות מ imagesh
<trew100> :)
<Nighthawk``> למקום תמונות אחר
<Nighthawk``> פשוט זוועה למי שלא רשום שם... רואה את התמונה המעצבנת של הצ פרדע
<i-pink> אתה יכול לתת לי צילום מסך
<i-pink> כמה אמרו לי את זה ואין לי מושג על מה הם מדברים
<trew100> כרגע גם את זה לא רואים שם
<Nighthawk``> on my way
<trew100> אנ גם אומר את זה
<Nighthawk``> יותר פשוט
<Nighthawk``> תעשי מ
<Nighthawk``> imageshake logout
<Nighthawk``> ואז תטעני את העמוד שלך
<i-pink> אין לי יוזר בimageshake
<Nighthawk``> sec
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> איך הדסקטופ שלי
<i-pink> http://i.imgur.com/DLCdT.jpg
<i-pink> moo3, כאן?
<moo3> (=
<moo3> תמונת מסך שמראה את המחשב
<moo3> אירוני עד מצחיק
<moo3> או מגוחך
<i-pink> לא לא
<moo3> (=
<moo3> זה מחשב אחר?
<i-pink> זה מראה את 2 הדברים שאני מתגעגעת אליהם
<Nighthawk``> http://min.us/mbs5rPxYS3ZkAs
<i-pink> זה מראה את הנטבוקית שלי (שמתה) ואת בלוטוס שנמצאת בישראל
<moo3> מזל שלא הפוך
<Nighthawk``> חחח קוראים לכלבה בלוטוס ?
<i-pink> כן
<Nighthawk``> חחחחח
<Nighthawk``> ואיפה את כרגע?
<i-pink> בתפוח
<Nighthawk``> תפוח = ישראל
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9rkIehFyp0
<i-pink> התפוח הגדול = NY
<Nighthawk``> oh
<Nighthawk``> big apple
<moo3> חחחח
<moo3> ARP poision עלק
<i-pink> אני מקווה שצער בעלי חיים לא ראו את זה
<moo3> חחחחחחחחח איזו גיקית
<moo3> ענק
<PacMan> אתר התמונות הכי טוב שאני מכיר היום זה
<PacMan> lulzimg.com
<i-pink> אני מעלה לפיקסה שלי
<moo3> הבחורה היחידה שאני מכיר שמתעניינת במחשבים היא עובדת מייקרוסופט והיא מנסה בכוח להיות גיק
<PacMan> אני גיק בארון
<PacMan> אני משתדל שאנשים לא ידעו
<moo3> למה פקמן?
<i-pink> אני לא גיקית
<moo3> הכי מגניב להיות גיק, העיקר שאתה יודע הרבה ולא גיק טיפש כזה
<PacMan> אני לא חושב שיש משהו "מגניב" בידע
<PacMan> כאילו מדי פעם מקבל טלפון היסטרי
<moo3> מה.....
<PacMan> "איך מתקנים את הפלאש?!?!"
<moo3> חכה קצת, תמשיך ללמוד חזק
<PacMan> אבל חלילה אם אנשים ידעו על תחביבי האפלים :D
<moo3> עוד מעט כל הבנות יקלטו שהן רוצות בנים עם שכל
<moo3> זה בא עם הגיל
<PacMan> ממשיכים להגיד לי את זה כל השנים
<PacMan> i yet to see it happen :D
<moo3> מבין אותך
<PacMan> "עזוב אותך, היא רוצה סטוץ, אתה בחור להתחתן איתו"
<moo3> אבל ת'אמת שאין איך לברוח מזה, אתה תפגש בזה בין כו וכו
<moo3> נו אז מה בחור להתחתן? גם הוא מזיין
<i-pink> נשים רוצות גברים בלונדינים, גבוהים, וחזקים, שיש להם כסף
<PacMan> שיחות נפש בולנטיינס
<moo3> בסדר לא צריך להגזים אייפינק
<PacMan> תענוג ;D
<moo3> יש כזה דבר שנקרא טעם
<PacMan> יאללה
<moo3> ..
<moo3> (=
<PacMan> 3\4
<PacMan> im getting there!
<PacMan> טוב נו
<PacMan> שיקרתי 2\4
<moo3> מה אתה עושה?
<PacMan> אבל זה יהיה 3!
<i-pink> אני התפשרתי
<moo3> (=
<PacMan> כרגע סטודנט למשפטים
<moo3> מה התפשרת?
<moo3> לא
<i-pink> מה הגובה שלך?
<moo3> ה
<moo3> 2\4
<i-pink> התפשרתי על הכל :-(
<PacMan> אני מטר 88
<moo3> 180
<moo3> גבוהים החננות האלה
<moo3> :P
<PacMan> מסתבר שמוח כבד לא עושה אותך נמוך
<PacMan> הלכה התיאוריה :D
<i-pink> הוא 172, שיער חום, הוא די שרירי, ולא עשיר במיוחד..
<PacMan> אגב פינק, אמרת שמחפשות גבר חזק, לא שרירי
<moo3> בסדר מבחינת היופי אין מצב שהוא יותר יפה ממני
<PacMan> צריך להזהר במה שמבקשים :P
<moo3> אז בכל מקרה זו תיהייה התפשרות
<Nighthawk``> עוד חשבתי שאני בין הגבוהים פה
<i-pink> האמת אני חושבת שהוא שיקר לי בגובה שלו..
<Nighthawk``> 185
<Nighthawk``> צנוע
<moo3> אבל חייב להיות מישהו, בכל מקרה (=
<i-pink> כי אני 168
<i-pink> ואני נועלת עקבים של 10CM
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> אז עם או בלי עקבים את 168
<i-pink> והוא עדיין יותר גבוהה ממני
<i-pink> בלי נעליים 168
<i-pink> בקופת חולים אני מופיעה 172!
<moo3> באתי כאן לדבר על מחשבים
<moo3> לא על בנים חתיכים
<moo3> i-pink :P
<i-pink> מה אתם חושבים - אני נחשבת לגיקית??
<moo3> סתם זה פורום פתוח תרגיש בנוח לדבר על חתיכים Nighthawk
<Nighthawk``> LOL
<Nighthawk``> אני מכין לי אוכל
<Nighthawk``> מאז שעבדתי לדירה לבד
<Nighthawk``> גיליתי שאוכל לא מכין את עצמו לבד
<Nighthawk``> צריכים להכין אותו
<moo3> כן כולם מרזים בשלב הזה
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, זה נורא
<Nighthawk``> כבר 3 ימים אני מתעצל וגווע ברעב
<moo3> חכה תראה מה יהיה בפסל
<Nighthawk``> עכשיו אני מכין לאכול
<moo3> פסח
<i-pink> ואין יותר עירייה!!!!!!
<Nighthawk``> וואי בפסח אני יורד לשכנים
<Nighthawk``> ומבקש אוכל
<i-pink> ואין יותר עירייה!!!!!!
<moo3> מה זה עירייה?
<i-pink> העירייה זו פיית הגרביים
<moo3> לא - את לא גיקית
<moo3> פיית הגרביים?~??!
<i-pink> היא מלקטת את הגרביים מכל רחבי הבית, מנקה אותם ושמה בארון
<Nighthawk``> מספיק לי איזה פיליפינית כזאת
<i-pink> גם לי!
<moo3> אולי בלוטוס הייתה עושה את זה בלי שתדעי...
<i-pink> אבל הם  רוצות 15$ לשעה
<Nighthawk``> שתבוא עם מדי עוזרת צרפתייה
<Nighthawk``> ואני אתן לה 15לשעה
<i-pink> בלוטוס היתה אוהבת לישון איתם
<i-pink> 15 מה?
<Nighthawk``> 15$
<i-pink> חשבתי על משהו מעניין
<moo3> אתה בטוח?
<moo3> שדולר
<moo3> ...
<Nighthawk``> היא תקבל מספר אחר בשעה הזאת
<moo3> 3?
<Nighthawk``> אבל התשלום עדיין 15
<i-pink> נניח שנשים שונאות סקס
<Nighthawk``> לא אני לא מאלו שדופקים 10 מספרים
<Nighthawk``> גג 2 מספרים אבל ארוכים
<Nighthawk``> יש כאלו נותנים 5-6 אבל שניהם ביחד חצי שעה
<Nighthawk``> עצוב לי עליהם..
<i-pink> אם מישהי יוצאת עם ג'יגולו, האם שהוא יחזור מהעבודה הוא עדיין ירצה סקס?
<moo3> נגיד נניח, מה שהישראליות מנסות להפגין החוצה
<moo3> הוא ירצה אהבה מאמי
<moo3> לעשות ילד זה אחר מלשכב סקס
<Nighthawk``> נשים לא שונאות סקס
<Nighthawk``> הם רק מתחסדות שזה נוגע לסקס
<Nighthawk``> ממש שונא את המתחסדות
<Nighthawk``> רוצים לשמוע סיפור אמיתי ?
<i-pink> כן
<Nighthawk``> טוב אז ככה
<Nighthawk``> לפני כמה שנים
<i-pink> אני מתה מרעב
<Nighthawk``> היתה לי ידידה שפעם ב
<Nighthawk``> הייתי קופץ אליה
<Nighthawk``> כל פעם שהייתי קופץ אליה
<Nighthawk``> הייתי ממש צריך ליזום
<Nighthawk``> וזה ממש ממש מעצבן
<Nighthawk``> כל פעם ליזום ליזום
<Nighthawk``> אתה מרגיש כמו אנס לפעמים
<moo3> לגמרי
<Nighthawk``> קיצר פעם מרוב עצבים
<Nighthawk``> אנחנו באמצע האקט
<Nighthawk``> אחרי איזה חצי שעה
<Nighthawk``> כבר לא בא לי יותר
<Nighthawk``> אני קם
<Nighthawk``> שם תחתונים
<Nighthawk``> שם מכנס
<Nighthawk``> והולך הביתה
<Nighthawk``> באמצע האקט
<moo3> כן
<Nighthawk``> מאז
<Nighthawk``> לא חזרתי אליה
<Nighthawk``> התבעסתי עליה כבר
<moo3> לגמור לקום מהמיטה ולהכין קפה
<Nighthawk``> הוציאה לי את החשק
<moo3> בלי להסתכל עליה
<Nighthawk``> moo3, אפילו לא גמרתי
<Nighthawk``> פשוט באמצע התיקתוק
<moo3> כן הבנתי
<Nighthawk``> קמתי פתאום
<i-pink> זה נורא.
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> זה נורא
<i-pink> לי זה עושה כאבי ראש
<Nighthawk``> אבל זה לא היה בכוונה
<Nighthawk``> פשוט היא כל כך טימטמה אותי
<moo3> בסדר אחי אם היא הייתה כוסית למופלא זה לא היה קורה
<Nighthawk``> וגרמה לי להרגיש כאילו
<Nighthawk``> אני היחיד שרוצה לשכב
<Nighthawk``> שפשוט באמצע הזיון
<Nighthawk``> כבר לא היה בא לי
<Nighthawk``> ורציתי ללכת
<Nighthawk``> moo3
<Nighthawk``> היא הבחורה הכי כוסית שאיי פעם
<Nighthawk``> יצאתי וראיתי פנים מול פנים
<moo3> :P
<Nighthawk``> אבל עם יופי כזה
<i-pink> יותר ממני?
<Nighthawk``> בא אופי נורא ואיום
<Nighthawk``> אותך לא ראיתי
<Nighthawk``> ובלי לפגוע
<moo3> Internet stories
<moo3> you know?
<Nighthawk``> היא היתה באמת כוסית
<Nighthawk``> למה סיפורי אינטרנט
<moo3> חח
<Nighthawk``> ?
<moo3> נו מה יא'אח
<moo3> הכי כוסית שיש
<Nighthawk``> זה לא פדיחות בשבילי לספר לך
<moo3> זיינת אותי חצי שעה
<Nighthawk``> שבאצע סקס
<Nighthawk``> פתאום לא בא לי
<Nighthawk``> והלכתי הביתה ?
<i-pink> google > inbar hovav > images
<moo3> אף אחד לא רצה אותה חוץ ממך
<i-pink> Nighthawk`` ^
<Nighthawk``> שלא תטעה כל העולם רצה אותה
<moo3> אני מאמין לסיפור, סגור שהוא קרה שלא תטעה
<Nighthawk``> ככל הנראה
<Nighthawk``> היא היתה עם עוד 10 אחריי
<Nighthawk``> אבל רק סיפרתי סיפור אמיתי..
<PacMan> יש לך מזל שפה זה לא
<PacMan> 4chan
<PacMan> :D
<i-pink> מה זה?
<Nighthawk``> סורי ענבר, היא יותר כוסית
<Nighthawk``> אבל סביר להניח שאת יותר בן אדם ממנה
<i-pink> :-(
<moo3> חח
<moo3> סבבה(=
<i-pink> בי
<moo3> what bye?
<Nighthawk``> נעלבה אה..
<Nighthawk``> moo3, תתן לה קצת מחמאות
<Nighthawk``> moo3, יש שם ?
<moo3> לגמרי
<moo3> i-pinkאז מה.. את פה הרבה?
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<moo3> :P
<PacMan> איזה סקסי, היא לובשת חולצת פייפוקס
<moo3> אני צוחק יא בובה אף אחד לא אמר משהו עליך.ץ.........
<moo3> i-pink
<i-pink> חזרתי
<moo3> חזק לא שמתי לב
<i-pink> שתיתי מים קרים
<moo3> PacMan
<PacMan> אה?
<moo3> חולצת פיירפוק
<moo3> פוקס
<moo3> חזק
<PacMan> תאכלס :(
<i-pink> Nighthawk``,  תמיד תשקר
<PacMan> :)
<i-pink> i-pink, תפסיקי להשוות
<PacMan> זה גם פיירפוקס ל
<PacMan> furries
<moo3> להשוות איזה מעבד רץ טוב יותר עם לינוקס?
<PacMan> בכלל קינקי
<moo3> מה זה הפיירפוקס הזה?
<Nighthawk``> i-pink, נה, אני חסיד של האמת
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, במקרה שמישהי שואלת אותך איך היא נראת
<i-pink> תמיד תענה תשובה חיובית
<i-pink> תמיד!
<Nighthawk``> "יותר כוסית"
<Nighthawk``> זה אומר שהבחורה הראשונה חייבת להיות כוסית
<Nighthawk``> זה לא אומר שהיא לא..
<i-pink> לא אל
<PacMan> זה לא נכון גם :P
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> אנשים רעים פה
<moo3> חח
<Nighthawk``> רק אני הצדיק
<moo3> נחמד
<i-pink> במקרה של השוואה, הצד השואלת, חייבת להיות "היותר כוסית"
<moo3> אמרת שאת לא אוהבת שקרים
<Nighthawk``> סורי, חסיד אמת
<moo3> .
<Nighthawk``> כה..
<Nighthawk``> או ששקרים לבנים מותרים ?
<moo3> חח כנראה זה מותר
<i-pink> נכון אני לא אוהבת שקרנים, אבל במקרה הזה, רצוי לשקר
<PacMan> האמת היא אמורפית מספיק בשביל שתצליח להסתדר בלי לשקר
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> אחרת חפצים נשברים, כוסות מתנפצות, ורידים נחתכים..
<i-pink> בעצם לא, ורידים לא נחתכים, כי זה משאיר צלקת..
<Nighthawk``> מה קרה 17 אנשים איפה כולם...
<moo3> בטנות נשארות ריקות
<Nighthawk``> כן כן, טוב אני מחמם נקניקיות
<Nighthawk``> קניתי לחמניות
<Nighthawk``> אז אני פיקס...
<i-pink> אני יומיים לא אכלתי כלום
<i-pink> והזוגן לא מבשל..
<Nighthawk``> תבקשי מבלוטוס משהו
<PacMan> זה לא התפקיד של הזוגן...
<PacMan> אסור לשבור מוסכמות חברתיות בנות אלפי שנים!
<Nighthawk``> איזה כיף לראות ניקיטה לשתות קולה
<Nighthawk``> ולאכול אוכל
<moo3> Nighthawk`` אחי אתה צריך לשפוך מים רותחים על הכסא בשביל להוריד את הדבק
<PacMan> איזה ניקיטה?
<moo3> (=
<PacMan> הבלונדה או האסייתית?
<Nighthawk``> הבלונדה
<Nighthawk``> היותר כוסית..
<PacMan> גם האסייתית לא פראיירית במצב רוח הנכון
<i-pink> הצלחתי לגרום לבן זוגי, לאכול עגבניות חיות, להוריד את הזבל, לבשל, לשטוף כלים, ולשטוף רצפה
<Nighthawk``> נגיד את הבלונדה
<Nighthawk``> לא הייתי עוזב באמצע סקס
<Nighthawk``> לא משנה מה היא עשתה לי..
<i-pink> עכשיו הוא כבר לא מבשל :-(
<i-pink> Nighthawk``, ואותי
<i-pink> ****תשקר****
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> אותך לא הייתי מרדים כל הלילה..
<i-pink> מרדים?
<i-pink> אני לא ישנה בלילה.
<Nighthawk``> הבנת את כוונת המשורר
<PacMan> לא היית יכולה ללכת ביום שאחרי
<PacMan> יאללה זרקו קלישאות!
<i-pink> גבר אמיתי צריך ללכת זקוף! (מתחת לשולחן על 4)
<PacMan> טוב, נראה לי שאני זה שאחראי על המוות הקליני של השיחה
<PacMan> אני אפצה אתכם: http://i.imgur.com/3eofG.jpg
<Nighthawk``> ח.ז.ק
<i-pink> זה יכול להיות 2 דברים
<moo3> לא פיצוי טוב
<moo3> אה עכשיו ראיתי
<moo3> (=
<Nighthawk``> "A parent's only as good as their dumbest kid. If one wins a Nobel Prize but the other gets robbed by a hooker, you failed."
<moo3> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda && mk2fs -f -f /dev/sda
<moo3> **dont try it**
<moo3> קיצר
<moo3> לאיזה פרויקט שלי
<i-pink> נרדמתי
<moo3> אני חייב לחזור לרוח של המחשבים
<i-pink> *sleep
<moo3> לדבר על מחשבים
<i-pink> אני רוצה מחשב חדש
<moo3> ופשוט אני לא מכיר אנשים שאוהבים מחשבים ככה
<i-pink> מה הכי טוב
<moo3> i5
<i-pink> לא I7?
<moo3> אין ניצולת למשתמש הפשוט
<moo3> את צריכה לוח אם מאוד חזק בשביל שלא יוצר צוואר בקבוק
<moo3> והמון זיכרון כמובן
<i-pink> אני שולחת לך בפרטי
<moo3> Dell i5 500GB 4GBזה המפרט הלהיט עכשיו
<i-pink> חלש לי מידי
<i-pink> שלי יותר חזק
<i-pink> עכשיו אני על
<i-pink> Q9650
<i-pink> 8GB RAM
<PacMan> שו זה?
<i-pink> 1TB RAID 1
<PacMan> raid 1
<PacMan> כל כך יקר :(
<i-pink> מה יקר?
<PacMan> raid1
<PacMan> :P
<i-pink> זה חינם בלינוקס..
<PacMan> 2:1
<PacMan> התכוונתי שאת משלמת כפול על כל מגה
<PacMan> לא יותר פשוט לגבות את החומר החשוב על שני כוננים?
<i-pink> נכון, אבל אני טוחנת את הדיסק
<i-pink> לכן אני שמה אותו ברייד
<moo3> i-pink ל Q9650 ול-I5 זה סלוטים שונים
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני חושבת לבנות מחשב מכמה מעבדים
<i-pink> כמעט בניתי אחד כזה אבל היו לי בעיות עם למצא כרטיסי רשת טובים וסוויטש חזק
<moo3> מה את עושה?
<moo3> עם המכונה הזו
<i-pink> כל מיני דברים
<moo3> מחזיקה שרת אינטרנט?
<i-pink> לא לא
<PacMan> קצת פייסבוק, קצת עבודה משרדית ;D
<PaC-mEn> אני עכשיו
<moo3> חחח
<PaC-mEn> אני עכשיו אמור לקבל
<PaC-mEn> :P
<i-pink> לקבל מה?
<moo3> רגע
<PaC-mEn> שרת
<PaC-mEn> כן יש שתיים
<i-pink> אני מפעילה המון מכונות וירטואליות
<PaC-mEn> :P
<moo3> PacMan ו - PaC-mEn זה שני יוזרים שונים?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<moo3> אה
<moo3> בילבלתי בניכם
<moo3> מי המתחזה?
<PacMan> כן, אחד מגניב והחבוב השני :P
<PaC-mEn> חחח אופס
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<moo3> חחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אני כלכך הרבה שנים עם הנייק הזה
<moo3> מגניב
<PaC-mEn> מוו איפה אתה עובד
<moo3> חנות מחשבים קטנה
<PaC-mEn> את עובד באיזה חברת אינטרנט  משהו
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<moo3> זמני
<PaC-mEn> או שלא
<PaC-mEn> איפה
<PaC-mEn> .
<moo3> זמני מאוד נוח לי שם
<moo3> בארץ הקודש (=\
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אהבתי
<PaC-mEn> אתה בקטע של שרתים וכאלה???
<moo3> תמיכה
<moo3> כן
<PaC-mEn> וואלה
<moo3> לא בנייה
<moo3> כמו i-pink
<moo3> כאן
<PaC-mEn> יודע לתפקד חזק בשורות
<PaC-mEn> בקיצור
<moo3> ?
<PaC-mEn> אתה שולט בבאש טוב
<PacMan> אני חושב שהכפיל פה שאל איך אתה ב
<moo3> אה
<PacMan> CLI
<moo3> עדיין לומד את המערכת כולה
<PacMan> גם אני! =)
<moo3> לא יכול להגיד שאני מכיר את כל הקצוות של לינוקס
<i-pink> moo3,  כן אני כאן
<moo3> העיקר שמכירים את man (=
<i-pink> $ man woman
<i-pink> No manual entry for woman
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> it should say
<moo3> חח
<moo3> Like
<Nighthawk``> "No idea how to help with woman"
<moo3> בטח שכן
<moo3> תפרוץ לה למחשב ותשתיל תמונות של עצמך
<moo3> פירסום עצמי
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> http://linux.about.com/od/funnymanpages/a/a_man_funindex.htm
<PaC-mEn> החיים קשים בצל הפייקרים
<PaC-mEn> :(
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחח סתםםםם
<i-pink> man baby
<moo3> "למה מערכת לינוקס לא קורסת?למה שהיא תקרוס היא לא תומכת בשום דבר"
<i-pink> baby — create new process from two parents
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחח זה נוראהה
<PaC-mEn> אנשים חולים שם!!!
<PacMan> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/zip/2450142469.html
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אמאלה!!!
<PaC-mEn> זה מתחיל להיות מפחיד
<i-pink> למה?
<PaC-mEn> ההומור :P
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> סתם סתם
<PaC-mEn> אני מת על הומור כזה
<i-pink> אולי היא בלונדה?
<PacMan> אותה מחשבה עברה בראשי
<i-pink> אולי היא יודעת לשטוף כלים
<moo3> אתם יודעים מה לא נעים בצ'ט הזה ?
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> שובניזם?
<moo3> בסופו של דבר אפשר למצוא את כל השיחות בגוגל
<i-pink> נכון..
<PaC-mEn> איפה??
<PaC-mEn> איך?
<moo3> הכל מועלה לפרסום הרחב
<i-pink> בלוג
<PaC-mEn> איפה??
<PacMan> באמת לא הבנתי את המטרה של זה
<PaC-mEn> מה צריך לכתוב כדי למצוא
<moo3> זה רשום בהתחלה כשאתה מסמן שאתה מסכים
<moo3> אה אני דרך הממשק הוואבי
<moo3> שם זה נראה..
<PaC-mEn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuLU6-u9DyU&feature=related
<PaC-mEn> איזה שיר מדהים
<PaC-mEn> כנסו!!
<PacMan> זה הלוג של הערוץ הכללי
<PacMan> http://logs.linuxil.co.cc
<PacMan> למרות שעדיין לא ברורה לי המטרה של זה
<moo3> המטרה היא שהתשובות שאנשים שואלים בצ'ט הזה יפורסמו לאנשים שמחפשים
<moo3> פורום תמיכה
<i-pink> PaC-mEn, דיכאוני משהו
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> זה בצחוק
<PaC-mEn> מה זה הזוועה הזה
<PaC-mEn> לא משנה שזה חרא שיר
<PaC-mEn> הוא פשוט מזייף בכל אות
<i-pink> נכון
<PacMan> עופר לוי זה ההוא ששכתב את התקווה
<PacMan> או שאני מתבלבל בין הכשרונות?
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח שחכתי פשוטטט
<Nighthawk``> טוב אני שבע
<i-pink> PacMan, נפתלי הרץ אימבר כתב את התקווה
<PacMan> לא דיברתי על כתיבה
<PacMan> אבל כן, בלבלתי בין הכשרונות
<PacMan> זה היה ישי לוי
<PacMan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nij7LHqOwo&feature=player_embedded
<PaC-mEn> נכוווןןןן
<PaC-mEn> שחכתי מה השם שלו נפתלי הזה שיחק אוהת
<PaC-mEn> אותה למרות שאני דיי מתבייש לשיר אותה עכשיו
<i-pink> למה מתבייש?
<PaC-mEn> זה לא מתבייש
<PaC-mEn> אני פשוט לא מאמין למה שאומרים שם לגבי הדור שיש היום
<PaC-mEn> הערכים שאני גדלתי עליהם אחרים
<PaC-mEn> משל הנוער של היום
<PacMan> זה בסדר התקווה לא יצגה אף דור
<PaC-mEn> כן היא כן
<PaC-mEn> השיר במקור הוא מימי השואה ....
<i-pink> אין לי מה ללבוש
<PacMan> תגווני עם משהו וורוד
<PacMan> איזה דור היא ייצגה?
<PaC-mEn> וורוד זה טוב
<PaC-mEn> לא דור זמן
<PaC-mEn> לא דור, זמן מסויים
<PacMan> איזה זמן היא ייצגה? :)
<PacMan> כי היא נכתבה עשרות שנים לפני השואה
<PaC-mEn> בתקופת השואה לפני שהם נכנסו למשרפות שרו את התקווה וגם בסוביבור לפני הבריחה
<PaC-mEn> בכל מיני מקומות
<PaC-mEn> בסדר
<PacMan> אגב
<PacMan> היא גם מועתקת ברובה
<PacMan> אני גם לא אוהב שמשווים דורות שונים וקשיים שונים אחד לשני
<PacMan> אבל זה כי אני צעיר פוחז, ושונא שאומרים לי שאני חיי בדור של צעירים פוחזים :)
<PaC-mEn> בן כמה אתה?
<PacMan> 25
<PaC-mEn> אהה אתה לא כזה צעיר ביחס עליי
<PaC-mEn> אליי
<i-pink> מי הוא ממשיך דרכו של ויואלדי?
<PaC-mEn> :O
<PacMan> בן כמה אתה?
<PaC-mEn> 18
<PaC-mEn> אווו איזה שקט
<PaC-mEn> טוב אני חייב ללכת לישון מחר צריך להתכונן לבגרות
<i-pink> אני מחפשת את ממשיך דרכו של וויאלדי
<PaC-mEn> וויאלדי מוכר אבל
<i-pink> אבל מי המשיך את הסיגנון שלו..
<i-pink> מי שאב ממנו השראה?
<PaC-mEn> לא יודע
<moo3>  כל השרת freenode ?מפורסם באינטרנט
<i-pink> אני רוצה לגלות את זה
<i-pink> נראה לי
<PacMan> לא נראה לי שזה המקום לשאול שאלות בנוגע למוזיקה קלאסית :P
<moo3> בא לי להפסיק את הלוגר
<moo3> לא בקטע האקרי
<moo3> (=
<PaC-mEn> יאללה לילה טוב
<i-pink> למה זה לא מקום לשאלות על מוזיקה.
<i-pink> לילה טוב
<PacMan> כי לא נראה לי שיש פה קהל של מוזיקה קלאסית
<i-pink> אבל אנשים עם IQ גבוה מהממוצע שומעים קלאסית
<moo3> אולי אוהבים
<moo3> או יש נטייה לאהוב
<moo3> לווא דווקא יושבים בבית ושומעים..
<moo3> מוכר בקרב החננות ניתן להגיד (=
<i-pink> איזה סיגנון אתה אוהב?
<moo3> אני אוהב לשמוע את החשמל עובר על הלוח אם
<moo3> והמאווררים בסרוואנד
<i-pink> אצלי לא שומעים את זה
<moo3> אני אוהב להתחשמל מדי פעם
<moo3> כל כמה זמן להכניס את היד למארז
<moo3> לשמוע ציפורים
<moo3> :P :P :P
<i-pink> ומה לגבי מוסיקה?
<PacMan> אני זוכר את ההתחשמלות הראשונה והיחידה שלי עד כה
<moo3> איזו מין שאלה?! אני אוהב את כל סוגי המוזיקה
<PacMan> חוויה חיובית לגמרי
<moo3> שומע אלקטרוני רוק ישן חדש הכל
<i-pink> אני לא אוהבת רוק ומטאל
<i-pink> אלא אם זה נאו קלאסי
<moo3> פעם הקפצתי את הפקק במעבדה עם התחשלמות ביד
<i-pink> למה????
<moo3> הכנסתי את היד לתוך ספק כוח שתיקנתי לכייף
<i-pink> זה לא כאב?
<moo3> ובטיפשות שלי הוא היה מחובר לחשמל ולא לאלפסק
<PacMan> אני התחשמלתי מגדר של אחד מהישובים ביו"ש
<moo3> חשמל מרגיש כיאלו מביאים לך פטיש ממש ממש כבד
<moo3> לעצם
<i-pink> מה זה אומר להתחשמל מגדר?
<moo3> גדר של פרות
<i-pink> אני בניתי tesla coil וזה היה די כייף
<PacMan> גדר חשמלית -> סגירת מעגל
<PacMan> לא, לא של פרות
<PacMan> של ערבים
<moo3> של ערבים
<i-pink> זה כואב?
<moo3> חחחח
<PacMan> אותו קונספט :D
<moo3> לגמרי
<PacMan> אישית לא כאב
<moo3> צריך יותר כאלה
<PacMan> פשוט לא הייתי מוכן לזה
<PacMan> יש תחושת הלם פתאומית
<PacMan> כאילו מישהו בעט לך בחזה
<moo3> בנית רובה שיורה חשמל?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> בניתי tesla coil
<moo3> מכיר את זה רק ממשחקים
<i-pink> תריץ בגוגל תמונות
<moo3> אה
<moo3> נחמד
<moo3> גם את החבר שלך מצאת בגוגל תמונות?
<moo3> :P
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> אותו מצאתי כאן
<moo3> כאן?
<i-pink> אבל זה סיפור הזוי
<i-pink> כן
<moo3> חייב להיות
<moo3> תמיד חשבתי לעצמי
<moo3> איך זה יהיה הורים שהילדים שלהם ישאלו אותם איפה הכרתם
<moo3> אז הם יענו בדבר הישן הזה שנקרא האינטרנט
<PacMan> ברייד בוואוו :DDD
<i-pink> זה לא החלק ההזוי
<PacMan> ת
<moo3> יש סיפור, הבנתי
<moo3> סתם בכלליות
<PacMan> לפחות יצא לך אזרחות מכל הסיפור הזה?
<PacMan> אה, חבר
<PacMan> לא משנה :|
<i-pink> בניתי RSS פיד למשהו..
<moo3> כל מקרה איפה אני יכול למצוא מקום לדבר בו מבלי להכנס למאגר החופשי?
<i-pink> וזה עבד ממש טוב
<i-pink> אבל רציתי לדעת מה גודל הגופה
<moo3> כן סליחה אני מקשיב
<i-pink> ואת זה רציתי להעריך לפי זמן המוות
<i-pink> כלומר הזמן שלוקח לה להשרף
<i-pink> ואז הוא עזר לי בזה וככה הכרנו
<PacMan> איבדתי אותך בפיד
<PacMan> אבל אני בטוח שזה סיפור מעניין =)
<i-pink> זה הRSS פיד
<PacMan> ברור שעדיף מרייד בוואו!
<i-pink> זה RSS פיד לקוטל יתושים
<moo3> קשה לי כבר למצוא מקום שאפשר לדבר בחופשיות באינטרנט
<moo3> פייסבוק המעפנים האלה שולחים את כל המידע הזה למי שמבקש
<moo3> סקייפ גם כן תוכנת צ'ט עם פיגור
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> moo3, פיד רסס לקוטל יתושים הופך אותי לגיקית?
<moo3> יש לך כזה?
<moo3> זה ממש מגניב
<i-pink> תגלול 20 שורות למעלה
<moo3> זה לא גיקי זה ממלא צורך של רצח
<moo3> זו הרגשה טובה לדעת שהם מתים
<i-pink> ודעת שאחד גדול מת!
<i-pink> זה חגיגה
<moo3> עזבי לגלול
<moo3> יש לך כזה?
<i-pink> הכי חגיגה זה, ללקום בבוקר, ולשמוע זימזום של יתוש
<moo3> המחשב מודיע לך בכל פעם שהמכשיר יתושים הורג אחד?
<i-pink> ואז לפתוח את הרסס רידר בעבודה ולגלות שיתוש גדול מת!
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> ומציין את הגודל
<PacMan> מי אמר שאנחנו דור שלא יודע להעריך את הטכנולוגיה שנתנה לו!
<moo3> זה הטזלה קויל שבנית?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> את הטסלה קויל בניתי בגיל 16
<moo3> מגניב
<moo3> קיצר את רוצה לשאול שוב אם את גיקית ? (=
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני חייבת תשובה לזה
<PacMan> ריגשי נחיתות ;D
<PacMan> בטח החנון של הכיתה אמר לך שאת לא גיקית :(
<moo3> תשאלי את PacMan
<PacMan> מה אני יודע בענייני גיקים :P
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> בית ספר הייתי עושה קרבות רובוטים
<i-pink> בניתי רובוט בטלבוסט!
<i-pink> זה היה כייף
<moo3> "ואחרי שהפסקתי עם הרובוטים הבנתי למה לא הצלחתי למצוא חבר"
<moo3> :P :P
<i-pink> המורה שלי לא אהב את זה
<i-pink> לא, הבנים די אהבו את זה..
<moo3> =D
<moo3> אני רק צוחק
<i-pink> הי מצחיר שהיה לזה מסור דיסק מקדימה
<moo3> כיאלו, בצחוק
<i-pink> והייתי מנסרת עם זה כל מיני דברים בבית ספר, ופעם אחד המורה שלי שלח אותי למנהל..
<moo3> חח
<PacMan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QwJlsM5UbU&
<i-pink> אז הלכתי איתו למנהל ובמקום עונש ניהלתי עם המנהל שיחה שלמה על רובוטים.
<i-pink> ועל כמה הרמה בלימודים נמוכה
<i-pink> אני חושבת לבנות קיובסט מנייר
<moo3> מצחיק pacman
<i-pink> ^^^ זה כדי להחזיר את הנושא למחשבים..
<PacMan> חמוד אש
<moo3> מה זה קיובסט?
<i-pink> עושה לי חשק לארנב
<i-pink> cubesat
<i-pink> לווין חובבים
<moo3> טוב שמעו
<moo3> לא נעים לי לדסקס כאן
<i-pink> יש לך סקייפ?
<moo3> זהו
<PacMan> moo3 אם אתה מחפש מקום לדבר בו
<PacMan> http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/servers/
<PacMan> בהצלחה :)
<i-pink> #3opopop
<i-pink> PacMan בוא לכאן
<moo3> בואו לכאן
<moo3> #3opopop
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-11
<New0> מישהו בערוץ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-12
<serfus> שלום לכולם
<VashTheStampede> Hi :)
<Interruptus> howdy
<VashTheStampede> :)
<lousygarua> Hello all
<Interruptus> http://www.sprezzatech.com/sprezzos.html
<Interruptus> זה מעניין
<Interruptus> יש לי חיבה לBSD
<Interruptus> ועם דביאן נשמע להיט
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-13
<trew_100> ‫‬‏ היי חברים
<trew_100>  אני צריך את העזרה שלכם
<trew_100> ‫‬‏ חי לי עם אובונטו
<trew_100> ‫ עדכנתי את החבילות במערכת ועכשיו היא לא עולה לי
<trew_100> ‫‏ יש שגיאה שהדרייבר לא מתצילח להייטען
<trew_100> ‫‬‏ מצליח* להטען*
<trew_100> ‫‪‬‏ אני עם דרייבר של נבדיה ומערכת 11.10
<trew_100> ‫‬‏ רק שאני חייב את המחשב דחוף כדי שאוכל להוריד עבודה ללקוח..
<trew_100> ‬‏ מאיפה להתחיל ואיך?
<trew_100> serfus: זמין כמה שניות?
<trew_100> איך אני מבטל את העברית של אובונטו בשורת הפקודה?
<trew_100> Interruptus: היי
<Interruptus> האודי הו
<trew_100> איך אני יודע בשורת הפקודה איך המערכת זיהתה את התקן הUSB שלי?
<Interruptus> lsusb
<trew_100> זאתאומרת אני רוצה לעגן אותו כדי למשוך ממנו מידע
<trew_100> הוא נותן לי הרבה פרטים אבל לא את זה
<Interruptus> זה דיסק אונ קי?
<trew_100> Interruptus: עם המידע שהוא נותן לי אני לא יכול לעגן כי זה לא הפניה של ?DEV
<trew_100> כן
<Interruptus> ויש לך GUI?
<trew_100> לא
<Interruptus> אאא
<Interruptus> תעשה
<Interruptus> fdisk -l
<trew_100> נו ומה לבחור?
<trew_100> Interruptus: מה זאת האות הנוספת ששמת?
<trew_100> i?
<Interruptus> זה יעני ליסט
<Interruptus> L
<Interruptus> קטן
<trew_100> vut kt bu,i kh fkuo
<trew_100> הוא לא נותן לי כלום
<trew_100> רוט?
<trew_100> ן מסתברכ
<trew_100> כן מסתבר
<Interruptus> תראה לפי הלוקיישן
<Interruptus> איזה דב הוא
<Interruptus> ותעשה מאונט לפיילסיסטם
<Interruptus> לפי המערכת קבצים שיש עליו
<Interruptus> תיצור תיקיה תחת mnt
<trew_100> Interruptus: איך אני יכול להפוך את הטרמינל שלי לאנגלית
<trew_100> ?
<trew_100> כרגע הוא כותב לי מדי פעם בעברית וזה לא מוצג בקונסול
<ShahaR1992> היי
<ShahaR1992> יש פה מישהו דובר עברית?
<Interruptus> כולם פה
<ShahaR1992> היי שמע אני רוצה ההעביר את המחשב של אחי הקטן לUBUNTU 12.04
<ShahaR1992> הבעיה היא שאני לא יודע עם יש לו תמיכה..
<Interruptus> איזה לוח
<Interruptus> איזה מעבד?
<Interruptus> כרטיס מסך?
<ShahaR1992> מחשב נייד*
<Interruptus> איזה דגם
<ShahaR1992> שנייה אני מברר.
<ShahaR1992> Acer Aspire One
<ShahaR1992> Acer Aspire One AO751h-1948 Atom Z520 1.33GHz 1GB 160GB 11.6″ CrystalBrite LED-Backlit Netbook
<Interruptus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<ShahaR1992> אז זה יעבוד אבל אני אצתרך לשבת ולתקן את המחשב...
<ShahaR1992> אני שונא את הטרמינל... ><
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-14
<GoodMan100> שלום
<GoodMan100> אני צריך עזרה ב ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-16
<serfus> hello world
<serfus> trew100, ראיתי את ההודעה שלך רק כשכבר התנתקת
<trew100> ?
<trew100> הודעה על מה?
<serfus> <trew_100> serfus: זמין כמה שניות?
<trew100> כן ברור
<trew100> רקשאני לא זוכר על מה היתה ההודעה
<serfus> שאלת על איך לבטל את העברית
<trew100> אה כן
<trew100> זה כבר לא חשוב לי
<serfus> אני מחובר דרך bnc אז כשאני /away המחשב שלי אפילו לא דלוק
<trew100> אבל אשמח לדעת
<trew100> אוקי
<serfus> לדעת מה?
<trew100> איך מבטלילם עברית במסוף
<trew100> כשאין לך ממשק גרפי בכלל
<serfus> אממ.. לא יוצא לי להשתמש במסוף כל כך
<serfus> אני מניח שלא אמור להיות קשה מדי למצוא את זה בגוגל
<serfus> זה לא נשמע לי כמו משהו מסובך
<serfus> רק צריך להסיר את החבילות של התרגום
<serfus> או להחליף את ה local בלי להסיר
<serfus> לדוגמה
<serfus> trew100, http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal
<trew100> serfus: ראיתי תודה
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-17
<PaC-mEni> למחשב חלש מה אתם ממליצים אובונטו או דביאן?
<PaC-mEni> אבל אובונטו שמריץ גנום
<Interruptus> XUBUNTU
<Interruptus> to fcr
<Interruptus> אם כבר
<Interruptus> דביאן חבילות סטייבל
<PaC-mEn> אתה יודע מה הדרישות מערכת של דיבאן?
<Interruptus> בגדול מספיק לך 128 מגה זיכרון
<Interruptus> דביאן מאוד גמישה
<Interruptus> מעבד לפחות 1KHZ
<PaC-mEn> מצויין אובונטו שותה לי את המעבד :O
<PaC-mEn> נישמע לך הגיוני 3ghz?
<PaC-mEn> פנטיום 4?
<Interruptus> יעבוד כמו גדול
<Interruptus> בבית יש לי סלרון 1.5 עם דביאן
<Interruptus> שעובד כמו מלך
<PaC-mEn> שאלתי לגבי אובונטו כי זה לא הגיוני לי שהיא כבדה למעבד שלי.... אני חושב שזה בגלל שהדרייבר של הכרטיס מסך שלי לא מותקן
<Interruptus> אובונטו באה עם המון דרעק ביי דפאולט
<Interruptus> כל מני שטויות שאף אחד לא צריך
<Interruptus> ואף אחד לא שואל אותך אם להתקין או לא
<PaC-mEn> ...... חחחחחחח
<Interruptus> וזה מתבטא בשומניות וכבדות
<PaC-mEn> יש לי בעיה בעלה שלה
<PaC-mEn> בכלל הכרטיס מסך..
<Interruptus> איזה כרטיס
<PaC-mEn> fx 5500 chip nvidia by manli
<PaC-mEn> כאילו היצור שלה הוא של חברת manli משהו לא מוכר
<PaC-mEn> שקבלתי
<Interruptus> נווידיה זה דרייבר ג'נרי
<Interruptus> לא אמור להיות בעייתי
<Interruptus> תוריד את הדרייבר הקנייני
<Interruptus> תעשה
<Interruptus> chmod 777
<Interruptus> telinit 3
<Interruptus> sudo -s
<Interruptus> ./driver
<Interruptus> הוא יבלבל לך את המוח קצת על GCC וזה
<Interruptus> אם הוא לא ממשיך אתה צריך להתקין בילד אסנשיאלס
<Interruptus> אקיצר
<Interruptus> תתקין בילד אסנשיאלס ואז את הדרייבר הקנייני מהאתר של נווידיה
<Interruptus> הדרייבר עושה לבד xorgconfig
<PaC-mEn> תיראה רגע מה כתבתי בפורום
<PaC-mEn> שניה
<PaC-mEn> אני מביא לך
<PaC-mEn> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/1054
<Interruptus> נו
<Interruptus> אתה צריך לעבור ל init 3
<Interruptus> יעני מוד ללא X
<PaC-mEn> מה זאת אומרת?
<PaC-mEn> איך?
<Interruptus> לפני שאתה עושה את זה תתקין Build-essentials
<PaC-mEn> מה זה נותן לי?
<Interruptus> זה נותן לך קומפיילר
<PaC-mEn> לעשות Alt+ctrl+f1
<Interruptus> ועוד כמה דיפנדנסיז
<PaC-mEn> ?
<Interruptus> למשל קרנל סימבולס
<Interruptus> ודרעק כזה
<Interruptus> באובונטו נראה לי עוברים לאיניט 3 ע"י
<Interruptus> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Interruptus> אני פשוט בא מעולם הפדורה והRPM
<Interruptus> שם זה telinit 3
<Interruptus> או init 3
<pacmen> איך יוצאים מxserver
<PaC-mEn> משהו?
<PaC-mEn> Interruptus,
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> Interruptus,  אתה פה?
<Interruptus> אאא
<Interruptus> בטח
<PaC-mEn> מה קורה?
<Interruptus> לא רע
<Interruptus> אצתלך?
<PaC-mEn> יהיה בסדר לומד :P
<PaC-mEn> התקנתי דביאן בסוף
<PaC-mEn> סוף סוף משהו שבאמת חיפשתי
<Interruptus> אא נו עדיף
<Interruptus> דביאן פחות מלאה בשטויות
<Interruptus> רק תתקין כרום
<Interruptus> כי הדפדפן אייס וויזל מחורבן אימים
<PaC-mEn> אני לא מת על כרום אני אוהב firefox
<PaC-mEn> התקנתי כבר
<PaC-mEn> אבל עדיין יש לי בעיה עם הכטיס מסך אני רוצה להשתמש בשתי מוניטורים
<PaC-mEn> אני מדליק את שתהם
<PaC-mEn> והם
<PaC-mEn> והמערכת מזהה שיש רק אחד
<Interruptus> אא משחקים בXORG
<Interruptus> איזה מכה זה
<PaC-mEn> באמת??
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> אני עובד עם מסך אחד
<Interruptus> תמיד
<Interruptus> כי אין לי כח לשטויות האלה
<PaC-mEn> אם אנ י אתקין את הדרייבר אז
<PaC-mEn> זה לא יסתדר?
<Interruptus> יש מצב
<Interruptus> אל תסמוך על זה
<PaC-mEn> זה פשוט סתם מקל על כי יש לי ערמות של חומר לקרוא
<PaC-mEn> בכל אופן תודה על הכל
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-12
<StaveMan> ._.
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-13
<or_schapira> שלום
<or_schapira> יש כאן מישהו לעזרה?
<or_schapira> W:Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<or_schapira> סתדרתי
<or_schapira> תודה
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-14
<amireldor> סינמון זה חרא
<amireldor> אוי רגע, לא אמורים להשתמש בשפה כזאת בערוצים של אובונטו :)
<amireldor> חזרתי מהר מאוד ליוניטי
<amireldor>  פשוט הקטע של החיפוש בדוק יוניטי ממש טוב, וגם הקטע של ללחוץ על alt שמוצא דברים בתפריטי התוכנה...
<amireldor> רק חבל שיוניטי מעפן
<agvania> hello everyone
<agvania> i need  a little help...
<agvania> I open the software center and want to download new software
<agvania> but, there's this bug that the "progress" section is always running trying to install something, and that's preventing me from installing anything else
<agvania> זה כותב לי "בהליכי חיפוש"
<agvania> מישהו פה קורא אותי?
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-15
<Disk> שלום לכולם
<Disk> זקוק לעזרתכם
<Disk> אני רוצה להתקין אובונטו על דיסק און קי כך שאוכל להעלות ממנו את מערכת ההפעלה
<Disk> האם מישהו מכם יודע להסביר לי בצרוה פשוטה איך ניתן לעשות זאת?
<Ashael> hello
<Ashael> anyone alive?
<Ashael> moshe_ avihay saggim_
<Ashael> hi Zeev
<moshe_> hi
<Ashael> hi moshe
<Ashael> any chance you might be able to help me with 13.04 locale settings?
<moshe_> hopefully, I don't use ubuntu any more but I can try to help :)
<Ashael> oh. shame on you :P
<moshe_> no, shame on you for not using a really open distro :)
<Ashael> debian?
<moshe_> fedora
<Ashael> er, isn't Fedora a Red Hat proprietary?
<Ashael> in some form?
<moshe_> no, and redhat is open source too
<Ashael> what's not open source in Ubuntu?
<moshe_> the only thing connecting redhat and fedora is that redhat is kind of the father of fedora, but thats it
<moshe_> it's a bit hard to explain, for example, ubuntu don't call themselcves linux, and they don't contribute back to the open source community with bug fixes and translations
<moshe_> they are open source, but don't exactly acting in the spirit of it
<Ashael> hm ok
<Ashael> well, I tried Mint first, but it was a complete headache. might change distro at some point.
<Ashael> anyway, Ubuntu: I prefer my display lanugage to be English, but the locale settings (coinage, time etc.) are in Hebrew. I'd like to use Israel's settings (e.g. weekday order), but in English. any idea?
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-11
<ubuntu___> היי
<ubuntu___> מה זה תור?
<ubuntu___> הזכירו את זה בכתבה של עינב גנד גלילי
<ubuntu___> וגם בתגובות
<ubuntu___> אין פה אף אחד?
<Avihay> חבל, זה היה יכול להיות מענין
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-12
<Ashael> hello. anyone alive?
#ubuntu-il 2015-06-12
<islam> holo
#ubuntu-il 2015-06-14
<kurdish> hi
<metalice> שלוווםם
<metalice> מיששהו חי פה?
#ubuntu-il 2016-06-15
<dani34> שלום
<dani34> מישהו קיים?
